# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  Coup de gueule... CPC et politique

## hilaire

Salut à tous,

avant de lancer un gros troll dans la mare je vais me présenter rapidement.

Agé de 44 ans, avec un job très prenant dans la sécurité, je lis canard pc quasiment depuis le début. Joueur sur PC depuis encore plus longtemps, je me régale de RPG, MMO, FPS et simu diverses dès que mes 4 marmots me laissent respirer deux minutes !

Avec un temps de jeu donc limité, je ne fréquente pas les forums et les autres activités "sociales"... comme on peut le voir sur mon faible nb de post depuis 2011.

Mais là j'avoue que je vais pousser un petit couinement du coeur devant l'évolution du magazine... Car j'ai de plus en plus l'impression que certains rédacteurs commencent à intégrer leurs idées et conceptions politiques dans ce qui ne devrait rester qu'un canard de divertissement...

Passe encore sur les articles avec Médiapart, j'avoue que ça ne m'as pas passionné, j'ai vite eu l'impression qu'on allait tailler du vilain patron oppressif face aux courageux syndicalistes, j'ai tourné la page.. et le journalisme d'investigation gavé de témoignages anonymes, bof, bof...

Puis dans plusieurs articles de petites remarques politiques ou allusions à des personnalités on continué à me titiller, provoquant des sursauts nerveux lorsque les termes ressemblent par trop à ceux utilisés par les grands médias du camp du bien.

Et j'avoue que ce qui me fait gratter ce post est un re-tweet d'Izual de @CommuneCensier pour nous annoncer avec une belle écriture inclusive le "programme spontané" pour une "université ouverte et émancipée" à Paris 3... en mentionnant par ailleurs @uzuldufutur (youtuber pas trop à droite...) et @netsabes.

Et là j'avoue je craque... Les gars, franchement, si vous voulez faire de la politique, laissez CPC en dehors de ça et ne communiquez pas sous vos pseudos de journalistes... Lâchez nous les basques avec vos idées politiquement correctes, on nous les assène déjà à longueur de journée dans tous les médias. j'en ai marre qu'on me dise quoi penser et ce qui est "juste et bon".


J'aime canard PC pour son ton idiot, pour sa méchanceté gratuite envers tout et tout le monde, pour sa provocation débridée, j'aimais Boulon qui insultait ses lecteurs et les articles massacrant les titres.... Mais je ne pourrai pas lire un mag qui commence à ressembler à tous les autres et nous fait la morale...

Ok je suis un vieux réac, je l'assume pleinement et plus de 20 ans à côtoyer la délinquance et la misère humaine me font rire quand je vois la vision idyllique de certains sur la société alors que le gouffre se rapproche...
J'en ai marre de devoirs m'excuser de crimes que je n'ai pas commis auprès de gens qui ne les ont pas subis...
J'en ai marre de devoir m'excuser d'être blanc, hétéro, monogame, travailleur et respectueux des lois...
J'en ai marre que de petit.e.s bourgeois.e.s aux cheveux bleus m’assènent leurs délires grammaticaux (super tes vœux Izual !) et sociétaux...

Ahhhh ça fait du bien... Bon désolé pour le couinement, je ne le ferais plus. Simplement CPC, reprenez vous, je veux juste me détendre et rire bêtement en vous lisant... Bonne chance pour la suite de toute façon !

----------


## TheProjectHate



----------


## Sylla

Ca va partir en cacahuète!

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Ca va partir en cacahuète!


Je crois que ce sont des pop-corn dans le bol.

----------


## Sariyah

> Je crois que ce sont des pop-corn dans le bol.


Sans caramel.  ::cry::

----------


## znokiss

> Puis dans plusieurs articles de petites remarques politiques ou allusions à des personnalités on continué à me titiller, provoquant des sursauts nerveux lorsque les termes ressemblent par trop à ceux utilisés par les grands médias du camp du bien.


Ça c'est bien une réaction d'un mec de droite.


Plus sérieusement, il y avait déjà eu un topic en ce sens y'a quelques temps.

----------


## Ruvon

> https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=...-large.gif&f=1


Tu me fais de la place sur le canap si je ramène des bières ?

----------


## Croaker

> Et j'avoue que ce qui me fait gratter ce post est un re-tweet d'Izual de @CommuneCensier pour nous annoncer avec une belle écriture inclusive le "programme spontané" pour une "université ouverte et émancipée" à Paris 3... en mentionnant par ailleurs @uzuldufutur (youtuber pas trop à droite...) et @netsabes.


Salux Max.

Si tu avais lu le tweet en question, tu aurais remarqué qu'ils annoncent surtout leur participation à une discussion sur les conditions de travail dans le domaine du JV.

Et sinon, tu as oublié d'exposer ton opinion sur le respect des obligations légales au travail ?

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Tu me fais de la place sur le canap si je ramène des bières ?


Quand tu veux  ::wub:: 
Mais coupe-moi ces cheveux de zadiste avant de rentrer chez moi, tu seras gentil.

----------


## Sylla

C'est souvent ça avec les vieux gros cons de droite: ils lisent de travers, ne pigent rien et crachent dessus quand même. A leur décharge, les petits cons de gauchistes font pareil dans l'autre sens  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, si les tweets te plaisent pas, go unfollow hein.

----------


## hilaire

Znokiss : désolé pas vu le fil, comme dit je ne suis pas trop sur les forums. Ca traduit totalement mon sentiment, quelques mois plus tôt, et c'est bien mieux dit que moi.

Coraker/Sylla : J'assume mon statut de vieux gros con, je l'ai déjà dit... 
J'avais vaguement compris le tweet aussi, merci, simplement les organisateurs de la discussion sont clairement ultra-politisés, c'est comme si on t'annonçait benoitement que le club des jeunes neo-nazis de Melun-sud organisait un café-débat sur le jeu vidéo et que du coup ça devenait respectable !
Pour l'unfollow c'est bien pris, je suivais juste Izual pour ses avis intéressants sur les Jdr. Mea-culpa j'avais déjà eu un coup de semonce avec un beau tweet en écriture inclusive, j'aurais du voir le signe de la bête et fuir à ce moment là  :;):  

Bon sinon désolé, je ne voulais pas lancer un débat (tout à peut-être été déjà dit), seulement grogner sur la rédac de manière un peu impulsive en regrettant le passé (#c'étaitmieuxavant comme on aime à dire, nous les vieux cons).

----------


## Ruvon

> Quand tu veux 
> Mais coupe-moi ces cheveux de zadiste avant de rentrer chez moi, tu seras gentil.


Tu dirais pas s'il s'agissait de salakis  :tired:

----------


## hilaire

> Et sinon, tu as oublié d'exposer ton opinion sur le respect des obligations légales au travail ?


Bah je ne préfère pas donner mon opinion, j'ai déjà été très lourd... Après, des communards qui parlent d'obligations légales c'est comme des zadistes qui  parlent de propriété privée, je sens que ça ne va pas me plaire...

----------


## Sylla

Je préférais PhilippeH. Au moins, lui, il était drôle. :ouaiouai:

----------


## Seymos

Ce potentiel gâché  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je préférais PhilippeH. Au moins, lui, il était drôle.


On préfère toujours quand l'opposition est drôle, on peut au moins la tourner en ridicule plutôt que répondre sur le fond  ::trollface::

----------


## Sylla

> Ce potentiel gâché 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> On préfère toujours quand l'opposition est drôle, on peut au moins la tourner en ridicule plutôt que répondre sur le fond


Bawai mais au boulot,c'est plus facile de troller bêtement que de pondre un truc intelligent. :Cigare:

----------


## salakis

> Tu dirais pas s'il s'agissait de salakis


 :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Passe encore sur les articles avec Médiapart, j'avoue que ça ne m'as pas passionné, j'ai vite eu l'impression qu'on allait tailler du vilain patron oppressif face aux courageux syndicalistes, j'ai tourné la page.. et le journalisme d'investigation gavé de témoignages anonymes, bof, bof...


Ce ne sont pas des témoignages anonymes mais anonymisés par les journalistes. C’est très différent. L’identité des témoins est connue et vérifiée par les journalistes seulement elle n’est pas révélée aux lecteurs. C’est la même chose que des témoignages à visage couvert et avec une voix modifiée à la télé.

----------


## Blackogg

> Et j'avoue que ce qui me fait gratter ce post est un re-tweet d'Izual de @CommuneCensier pour nous annoncer avec une belle écriture inclusive le "programme spontané" pour une "université ouverte et émancipée" à Paris 3... en mentionnant par ailleurs @uzuldufutur (youtuber pas trop à droite...) et @netsabes.


Je vais juste réagir là dessus : Si tu veux exclusivement la communication du journal, c'est le compte @canardpcredac qu'il faut suivre. 
Le twitter d'Izual contient les opinions personnelles d'Izual. Ce sont les siennes à lui, il a tout à fait le droit de les crier publiquement au monde entier en moins de 280 caractères. De même que tu as le droit de ne pas être d'accord et de lui dire ou bien sûr de l'ignorer.  Ce qu'il poste en son nom n'engage en rien la rédaction (tant que ça reste légal ou ne leur porte pas préjudice bien sûr).

----------


## keulz

> Bah je ne préfère pas donner mon opinion, j'ai déjà été très lourd... Après, des communards qui parlent d'obligations légales c'est comme des zadistes qui  parlent de propriété privée, je sens que ça ne va pas me plaire...


J'en conclu que si les articles allaient dans ton sens, ça ne te gênerait pas ?

----------


## salakis

> J'en conclu que si les articles allaient dans ton sens, ça ne te gênerait pas ?


Comme les posts CPC en fait  ::siffle::

----------


## Seymos

> https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=...-large.gif&f=1


Ahlors monsieur TPHstein, on ne foulait bas bartacher le popecorne afec zes betits kamaradeuh ?

----------


## Sylla

> J'en ai marre de devoirs m'excuser de crimes que je n'ai pas commis auprès de gens qui ne les ont pas subis...
> J'en ai marre de devoir m'excuser d'être blanc, hétéro, monogame, travailleur et respectueux des lois...
> J'en ai marre que de petit.e.s bourgeois.e.s aux cheveux bleus m’assènent leurs délires grammaticaux (super tes vœux Izual !) et sociétaux... !


Je vois pas le rapport avec Canard PC.  Mais alors vraiment pas. Il y a bien des piques lancées ici où  là sur la place des femmes dans le JV, mais rien qui relève à mon avis de la "censure féministe et castratrice". Quant à l'écriture inclusive, tu as le droit de ne pas aimer ça, avec quels arguments pour la repousser ça on ne sait pas mais tu ne peux pas empêcher les gens qui le souhaitent de l'utiliser au motif que ça n'aurait pas sa place dans les articles. D'abord, c'est le rédacteur qui décide, ensuite à moins d'être obsédé par la chose, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que CPC y ait recours au point de gâcher la lecture. Ca fait quelques signes dans tout le mag, même sans aimer ça, y a pas vraiment de quoi hurler.

----------


## Zerger

Doit-on associer les comptes twitter des redacteurs aux magasines qu'ils produisent? Je pense que non

----------


## hilaire

> Ce ne sont pas des témoignages anonymes mais anonymisés par les journalistes. C’est très différent. L’identité des témoins est connue et vérifiée par les journalistes seulement elle n’est pas révélée aux lecteurs. C’est la même chose que des témoignages à visage couvert et avec une voix modifiée à la télé.


Si on commence à douter des journalistes et de ce qui est dit à la télé où va le monde ma bonne dame ! Et ce monsieur Plenel m'a l'air digne de confiance, la preuve il porte une moustache ! Bon je rigole, je ne dit pas qu'il n'ont pas fait du bon boulot, j'en sais rien et en fait je m'en fous un peu... C'est plus le ton qui me fatigue.

Quand au tweet d'Izual, à partir du moment où c'est son nom de plume et que dans sa bio est mentionné "journalisme à canarpc" désolé ça engage un peu le canard.
Si je tweet à titre perso, mais en citant dans ma bio le service de l'Etat pour lequel je travaille, j'engage ce-dit service qu'on le veuille ou non.

----------


## Bah

> Quand au tweet d'Izual, à partir du moment où c'est son nom de plume et que dans sa bio est mentionné "journalisme à canarpc" désolé ça engage un peu le canard.
> Si je tweet à titre perso, mais en citant dans ma bio le service de l'Etat pour lequel je travaille, j'engage ce-dit service qu'on le veuille ou non.


C'est pour ça que je suis dégoûté quand Seymos parle de son aversion pour le boudin.

----------


## Seymos

> Si on commence à douter des journalistes et de ce qui est dit à la télé où va le monde ma bonne dame ! Et ce monsieur Plenel m'a l'air digne de confiance, la preuve il porte une moustache ! Bon je rigole, je ne dit pas qu'il n'ont pas fait du bon boulot, j'en sais rien et en fait je m'en fous un peu... C'est plus le ton qui me fatigue.
> 
> Quand au tweet d'Izual, à partir du moment où c'est son nom de plume et que dans sa bio est mentionné "journalisme à canarpc" désolé ça engage un peu le canard.
> Si je tweet à titre perso, mais en citant dans ma bio le service de l'Etat pour lequel je travaille, j'engage ce-dit service qu'on le veuille ou non.


Ah ben voilà. Monsieur est reac, mais il bosse pour l'état ! Tu es démasqué.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pour ça que je suis dégoûté quand Seymos parle de son aversion pour le boudin.


Fake.

Le boudin c'est bon, mangez-en.

----------


## hilaire

> Je vois pas le rapport avec Canard PC.  Mais alors vraiment pas. Il y a bien des piques lancées ici où  là sur la place des femmes dans le JV, mais rien qui relève à mon avis de la "censure féministe et castratrice". Quant à l'écriture inclusive, tu as le droit de ne pas aimer ça, avec quels arguments pour la repousser ça on ne sait pas mais tu ne peux pas empêcher les gens qui le souhaitent de l'utiliser au motif que ça n'aurait pas sa place dans les articles. D'abord, c'est le rédacteur qui décide, ensuite à moins d'être obsédé par la chose, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que CPC y ait recours au point de gâcher la lecture. Ca fait quelques signes dans tout le mag, même sans aimer ça, y a pas vraiment de quoi hurler.


Ouais désolé j'avoue avoir exagéré lourdement, CPC n'en est pas à ce point heureusement. Cela faisait partie de mon coup de gueule maladroit contre cet espèce de courant mainstream et culpabilisateur qui pollue à mon sens tout.
Ça me gave juste, vous l'aurez compris, que CPC s'y engouffre... Je ne dis pas que je veux des articles de mon "bord" (si on peut parler de bord) politique, ce n'est pas ce que j'attends de ce journal, je veux juste de la satire et de l’humour qui sortent des sentiers battus, pas du déjà pré-maché sur les trois quart des médias et réseaux sociaux du pays

@Sylla : Les arguments sur l'écriture inclusive ? Ré-écrit les misérables ou le seigneur des anneaux avec, lis-les et je pense que tu comprendras le ridicule de la situation.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> @Sylla : Les arguments sur l'écriture inclusive ? Ré-écrit les misérables ou le seigneur des anneaux avec, lis-les et je pense que tu comprendras le ridicule de la situation.


Ça changera pas beaucoup pour "Le Seigneur des Anneaux", ça restera un truc indigeste et beaucoup trop long.

----------


## Riusma

> @Sylla : Les arguments sur l'écriture inclusive ? Ré-écrit les misérables ou le seigneur des anneaux avec, lis-les et je pense que tu comprendras le ridicule de la situation.


Tout va bien alors, l'écriture inclusive n'est pas destinée aux romans.  :;):

----------


## hilaire

> Ah ben voilà. Monsieur est reac, mais il bosse pour l'état ! Tu es démasqué.


et oui, comme 6 millions d'autres fonctionnaires attendant dans l'ombre l'avènement de l'ordre nouveau et du grand Cthulhu ! ïa ïa Macron Ptaghn !

----------


## Flad

> Tu me fais de la place sur le canap si je ramène des bières ?


lol t pd

----------


## salakis

> Tout va bien alors, l'écriture inclusive n'est pas destinée aux romans.


https://unodieuxconnard.com/2017/11/...res-inclusive/

----------


## Seymos

> Tout va bien alors, l'écriture inclusive n'est pas destinée aux romans.


RDJ : y a une langue pour écrire des romans différente de la langue qu'on utilise pour communiquer  ::O: 

Du coup ça sert à quoi l'écriture inclusive ?

----------


## salakis

> RDJ : y a une langue pour écrire des romans différente de la langue qu'on utilise pour communiquer 
> 
> Du coup ça sert à quoi l'écriture inclusive ?


A avoir une cause a refendre moins dangereuse que de devoir manifester en Russie pour le droit des homosexuels ou risquer son cul face a des CRS.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça c'est bien une réaction d'un mec de droite.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, il y avait déjà eu un topic en ce sens y'a quelques temps.


Du coup, maintenant que l'info est passée et qu'on sait comment s'est terminée l'aventure sur l'autre topic, celui-ci a-t-il toujours une raison d'être ?




> lol t pd


T'as vu mon avatar ? Et tu te poses encore des questions ?

----------


## Getz

La campagne Ulule, au lieu d'essayer de ramener à la vie Humanoïde, aurait plutôt du tenter de créer un magazine de jeux vidéo pour les gens de droite; parce que Canard PC c'est vraiment trop gauchiste. Un truc genre "Minute PC" ou "PC actuel". On aurait des interviews d'Yves Guillemot, on se gargariserait des bons résultats d'Activision/Blizzard, oh, et une tribune des patrons d'Eugen systems pour nous expliquer que les conventions ça ne sert à rien et qu'on peut se torcher le fondement avec!  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> La campagne Ulule, au lieu d'essayer de ramener à la vie Humanoïde, aurait plutôt du tenter de créer un magazine de jeux vidéo pour les gens de droite; parce que Canard PC c'est vraiment trop gauchiste. Un truc genre "Minute PC" ou "PC actuel". On aurait des interviews d'Yves Guillemot, on se gargariserait des bons résultats d'Activision/Blizzard, oh, et une tribune des patrons d'Eugen systems pour nous expliquer que les conventions ça ne sert à rien et qu'on peut se torcher le fondement avec!


Avec Hatred en couverture du numéro 1 ?

----------


## Croaker

Avec des dossiers thématiques pour l'interdiction des jeux vidéo  :Bave:  , ça tue des gens comme l'explique bien la NRA.

----------


## Seymos

> A avoir une cause a refendre moins dangereuse que de devoir manifester en Russie pour le droit des homosexuels ou risquer son cul face a des CRS.


Refendre une cause, c'est mettre un 2e coup de scram pour plus qu'elle bouge ?

----------


## salakis

> Refendre une cause, c'est mettre un 2e coup de scram pour plus qu'elle bouge ?


Désolé, deformation professionnelle...

----------


## Seymos

> Avec des dossiers thématiques pour l'interdiction des jeux vidéo  , ça tue des gens comme l'explique bien la NRA.


Si seulement il n'y avait que la NRA qui soutenait ce genre de discours... https://journals.openedition.org/quaderni/398

----------


## Sylla

> Ouais désolé j'avoue avoir exagéré lourdement, CPC n'en est pas à ce point heureusement. Cela faisait partie de mon coup de gueule maladroit contre cet espèce de courant mainstream et culpabilisateur qui pollue à mon sens tout.
> Ça me gave juste, vous l'aurez compris, que CPC s'y engouffre... Je ne dis pas que je veux des articles de mon "bord" (si on peut parler de bord) politique, ce n'est pas ce que j'attends de ce journal, je veux juste de la satire et de l’humour qui sortent des sentiers battus, pas du déjà pré-maché sur les trois quart des médias et réseaux sociaux du pays
> 
> @Sylla : Les arguments sur l'écriture inclusive ? Ré-écrit les misérables ou le seigneur des anneaux avec, lis-les et je pense que tu comprendras le ridicule de la situation.


T'es à la masse, là. Il s'agit pas de récrire tout ce qui a été écrit, mais de changer un peu nos habitudes. C'est pas franchement la même chose. 

Et puis, tes arguments sur les sentiers battus tout ça ne tient pas vraiment: les dossiers sur les conditions de travail, tout ça, c'est pas des trucs qu'on voit couramment dans les médias JV et c'est intéressant de voir comment ça se passe derrière la vitrine. Et le traitement est loin du "vilain patron contre gentils employés exploités", ça colle plutôt bien avec "sortir des sentiers battus" tu crois pas?

Pour finir, le courant culpabilisateur, comme tu dis...pourquoi tu te sens culpabilisé? Moi, j'y vois l'occasion de me remettre un peu en question et de me dire que ma vision d'homme blanc, hétéro, monogame, etc.. n'est pas la seul qui vaille et que ceux qui n'entrent pas dans ces cases-là puissent se sentir rejetés. A un moment, faut pas se tromper, le mainstream, c'est toi et moi mec. Pas les homos, femmes, lgbt, immigrés, etc.

Instant cliché: comme dans Nier (jouez à Nier, c'est bien), personne n'est ni noir ni blanc, tout le monde navigue dans les nuances de gris.

@ Jimmy Fredette:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup, maintenant que l'info est passée et qu'on sait comment s'est terminée l'aventure sur l'autre topic, celui-ci a-t-il toujours une raison d'être ?


Kahn Lust! 
Kahn Lust! 
Kahn Lust! 

Apparais et clôt ce topic!

----------


## salakis

> T'es à la masse, là. Il s'agit pas de récrire tout ce qui a été écrit, mais de changer un peu nos habitudes. C'est pas franchement la même chose.





> https://unodieuxconnard.com/2017/11/...res-inclusive/

----------


## Wulfstan

> Plus sérieusement, il y avait déjà eu un topic en ce sens y'a quelques temps.


Oui, et depuis ce topic, j'ai justement l'impression que les références politiques dans les tests et autres articles ont drastiquement chuté. C'est peut-être une mauvaise perception de ma part, ou alors une véritable conséquence de celui-ci. En tout cas, je ne m'en plains pas.

De ce fait, j'ai du mal à comprendre l'ouverture de ce nouveau topic. Mediapart ? Une mise en commun de compétences avec une autre rédaction sur un sujet qui les intéressait également, pour une enquête journalistique au final très bien menée. Le compte twitter perso d'Izual, bah le compte twitter *perso* d'Izual...

----------


## Riusma

> https://unodieuxconnard.com/2017/11/...res-inclusive/


Je connais le personnage (dont j'apprécie la prose) et l'article, et je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec mon propos : invoquer les romans pour la question de l'écriture inclusive est un sophisme de type "homme de paille"... On peut avoir tout un tas d'avis nuancés ou non sur la question de l'écriture inclusive mais brandir un épouvantail qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la question (pour ce que j'en ai vu, mais je peux me tromper, il y a peut-être des revendications qui ont été émises sérieusement dans ce sens par des tenants de l'écriture inclusive) me semble peu pertinent (sauf à souhaiter déplacer le débat vers un terrain qui n'est pas le sien initialement).  ::):  




> RDJ : y a une langue pour écrire des romans différente de la langue qu'on utilise pour communiquer 
> 
> Du coup ça sert à quoi l'écriture inclusive ?


Cela dépend du type d'écriture inclusive dont on parle (et écrire "Et je veux dire aux françaises et français qui sont [...]" c'est de l'écriture inclusive et c'est plus ou moins la norme depuis pas mal de temps) mais c'est plus destiné à l'administration (au sens large) et à la communication (privilégier les tournures neutres et non discriminantes par exemple).  ::):

----------


## Croaker

> Si seulement il n'y avait que la NRA qui soutenait ce genre de discours... https://journals.openedition.org/quaderni/398


Quand je pense que j'ai lu son livre sur GTA sans avoir besoin de dictionnaire, là j'arrive même pas au bout de la première phrase. :D

----------


## Ruvon

> (et écrire "*Et je veux dire au française et français qui sont* [...]" c'est de l'écriture inclusive et c'est plus ou moins la norme depuis pas mal de temps)


Ça ressemble surtout à une faute, en aucun cas on dit "au française" ; "à la française" à la limite mais dans l'exemple que tu utilises c'est au pluriel que la phrase est prononcée "aux françaises".

----------


## hilaire

Non mais les amis je ne peux pas vous comprendre, je suis qu'un gros beauf de droite (NRA, Minute, #lesjeuxvideosc'estlediable, il en manque où tous les clichés sont à bord ?), forcément idiot puisque j'ose ouvrir ma gueule.
Sincèrement j'aimerais être comme vous, optimiste et mondialiste, préoccupé par de grandes causes, agitant des pancartes colorées pour qu'on fasse une belle écriture inclusive, qu'on soit tous gentils avec les minorités réelles ou inventées et qu'on foute enfin à la poubelle cette vieille civilisation nauséabonde ! J'aimerais m'offusquer de tout ce qui heurte ma vision de bisounours, être de toutes les combats contre les -phobies (grossophobie, arachnophobie, réalitophobie...), me teindre les cheveux en bleu, aller faire le clown sur les ZAD avec les copains, tout péter dans des centre-villes, bloquer ma fac, pisser dans les géraniums et répondre à ma mère ! Pendant ce temps je fermerai les yeux sur le reste, les vrais problèmes qui vont pas tarder à nous péter à la gueule mais qu'on ne peut pas connaitre ou admettre derrière son ordi (quoique...)... C'est effectivement tellement plus simple de faire de belles marches blanches, de poser des bougies et de faire comme si tout allait s'arranger par le power of love, voire de balancer quelques missiles sur les syriens, comme le kosovo en son temps ça ne mange pas de pain ! Sauf que le Kosovo les petits gars il est à vos portes et vous ne voulez pas le voir... 

Merde ça y est ça me reprend, désolé. ouvrez le feu !

----------


## salakis

> Je connais le personnage (dont j'apprécie la prose) et l'article, et je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec mon propos : invoquer les romans pour la question de l'écriture inclusive est un sophisme de type "homme de paille"... On peut avoir tout un tas d'avis nuancés ou non sur la question de l'écriture inclusive mais brandir un épouvantail qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la question (pour ce que j'en ai vu, mais je peux me tromper, il y a peut-être des revendications qui ont été émises sérieusement dans ce sens par des tenants de l'écriture inclusive) me semble peu pertinent (sauf à souhaiter déplacer le débat vers un terrain qui n'est pas le sien initialement).


Ses arguments sont interessants et pertinents. Pourquoi compliquer une langue qui l'est deja, et dans quel but? En dehors de faire plaisir a une categorie de gens?

----------


## Getz

> Non mais les amis je ne peux pas vous comprendre, je suis qu'un gros beauf de droite (NRA, Minute, #lesjeuxvideosc'estlediable, il en manque où tous les clichés sont à bord ?), forcément idiot puisque j'ose ouvrir ma gueule.


Haha nan mais on joue ton jeu des clichés, hein, je cite:




> J'en ai marre de devoirs m'excuser de crimes que je n'ai pas commis auprès de gens qui ne les ont pas subis...
> J'en ai marre de devoir m'excuser d'être blanc, hétéro, monogame, travailleur et respectueux des lois...
> J'en ai marre que de petit.e.s bourgeois.e.s aux cheveux bleus m’assènent leurs délires grammaticaux (super tes vœux Izual !) et sociétaux...


C'est pas un cliché ça sérieux?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## salakis

> Merde ça y est ça me reprend, désolé. ouvrez le feu !

----------


## Seymos

> Je connais le personnage (dont j'apprécie la prose) et l'article, et je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec mon propos : invoquer les romans pour la question de l'écriture inclusive est un sophisme de type "homme de paille"... On peut avoir tout un tas d'avis nuancés ou non sur la question de l'écriture inclusive mais brandir un épouvantail qui n'a pas grand chose à voir avec la question (pour ce que j'en ai vu, mais je peux me tromper, il y a peut-être des revendications qui ont été émises sérieusement dans ce sens par des tenants de l'écriture inclusive) me semble peu pertinent (sauf à souhaiter déplacer le débat vers un terrain qui n'est pas le sien initialement).  
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dépend du type d'écriture inclusive dont on parle (et écrire "Et je veux dire aux françaises et français qui sont [...]" c'est de l'écriture inclusive et c'est plus ou moins la norme depuis pas mal de temps) mais c'est plus destiné à l'administration (au sens large) et à la communication (privilégier les tournures neutres et non discriminantes par exemple).


Non justement. Comme le dit l'odieux Connard, le langage qui sert à communiquer doit être simple et chercher à exprimer les idées que l'on souhaite porter de la manière la plus concise possible. Et surtout être partagé et accepté par tous, sinon on ne se comprend pas et on ne communique pas. Tout l'inverse de l'écriture inclusive donc.

Quant à l'administration, elle n'utilise qu'une langue, le français. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire l'écriture inclusive n'est pas du français.

----------


## Blackogg

"J'aime pas quand mon journal parle d'actu et de féminisme, même sur d'autres plateformes et à-titre-privé-sous-pseudonyme"

*ouvre un topic de l'actu et du féminisme sur le forum dudit journal*

----------


## Seymos

> "J'aime pas quand mon journal parle d'actu et de féminisme, même sur d'autres plateformes et à-titre-privé-sous-pseudonyme"
> 
> *ouvre un topic de l'actu et du féminisme sur le forum dudit journal*


 :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> https://keyassets.timeincuk.net/insp...13-491x400.jpg


J'aurais plutôt fermé le ban.

----------


## Sylla

> . C'est effectivement tellement plus simple de faire de belles marches blanches, de poser des bougies et de faire comme si tout allait s'arranger par le power of love, voire de balancer quelques missiles sur les syriens, comme le kosovo en son temps ça ne mange pas de pain ! Sauf que le Kosovo les petits gars il est à vos portes et vous ne voulez pas le voir... 
> !


Pourquoi faudrait-il foutre à la poubelle toute une civilisation comme tu dis? On peut pas se contenter d'améliorer ce qui ne va pas? Parce que garder tout comme c'est au motif que ça a toujours été comme ça, c'est léger comme argument. Mais te prives pas pour nous expliquer ta vision du monde hein. C'est quoi les vrais problèmes? Comment on les règle? Vas-y, détailles un peu.

----------


## hilaire

> "J'aime pas quand mon journal parle d'actu et de féminisme, même sur d'autres plateformes et à-titre-privé-sous-pseudonyme"
> 
> *ouvre un topic de l'actu et du féminisme sur le forum dudit journal*


J'aimerais que mon journal se moque du féminisme et de l'actu...comme il se moquait de tout autrefois (#teamc'étaitmieuxavant)...
J'aimerais qu'il se moque encore des gros américains ou allemands en sueur (grossophobie !), que les journalistes se bourrent la gueule et braillent "America fuck Yeah !" en bouffant des burgers pas vegan de 2 kilos...


@Sylla : tu veux vraiment que je réponde ? Ca veut dire que tu es aussi naïf que ça ?

Je te donne deux trois pistes :
- épuisement des ressources
- démographie galopante 
- mouvements religieux expansionnistes et pas très inclusifs
- système bancaire au bord de l'implosion
- système politique et social ruiné
- cohésion nationale qui se délite
- balkanisation de nombreux quartiers...

Alors on ne vous le dit peut-être pas à l'école, mais c'est ce qui est en train de se passer... Et le pire c'est que "l'Etat" sait très bien ce qui se profile. Mais bon, continuez à faire mumuse à la fac, sur les ZAD ou sur internet, à pleurer pour les acquis sociaux du siècle dernier tout en déposant des bougies après les marches blanches, ça vous occupe !

----------


## Bah

Bonjour. C'est bien ici le nouveau topic de l'actu ?

----------


## Ruvon

T'as fini de faire "ouin ouin la vie c'est dur et c'est la faute des autres" ?

Je préfère te prévenir, quand tu vas découvrir que la démocratie n'existe pas non plus sur ce forum, ça va te faire bizarre.

----------


## Sylla

> J'aimerais que mon journal se moque du féminisme et de l'actu...comme il se moquait de tout autrefois (#teamc'étaitmieuxavant)...
> J'aimerais qu'il se moque encore des gros américains ou allemands en sueur (grossophobie !), que les journalistes se bourrent la gueule et braillent "America fuck Yeah !" en bouffant des burgers pas vegan de 2 kilos...
> 
> 
> @Sylla : tu veux vraiment que je réponde ? Ca veut dire que tu es aussi naïf que ça ?
> 
> Je te donne deux trois pistes :
> - épuisement des ressources
> - démographie galopante 
> ...


Ah bah, nous on est les glandus bisounours hein. Heureusement qu'il y a des gens brillants comme toi pour nous éviter la catastrophe. Maintenant qu'on sait ce qui ne va pas, comment on s'en sort?

Cela dit, je vois pas ce qui empêcherait de traiter les points que tu évoques tout en luttant contre d'autres choses qui vont de travers, ça n'est pas exclusif et on peut très bien lutter à la fois contre l'épuisement des ressources et l'homophobie.

----------


## Blackogg

Merci de revenir au sujet du topic : quelle punition doit-être infligée à Izual pour avoir souillé l'honneur de la rédaction ?

Perso je vote pour une figure implosée sur les DLC de Fallout 3.

----------


## madgic

Je suis hilare devant ce topic  ::ninja::

----------


## hilaire

> Maintenant qu'on sait ce qui ne va pas, comment on s'en sort?


Bah en fait c'est trop tard, changez rien... Je ne suis pas plus intelligent, mais, comme je l'ai dit au début du fil, j'ai juste eu la (mal)chance de voir l'évolution de la situation de près. C'est pourquoi je te dis que c'est maintenant trop tard, la civilisation occidentale est sur le point de se terminer, comme d'autres avant elle (pour les intéressés allez jeter un oeil au "choc des civilisations" de Samuel Huntington). Il ne reste qu'à crever avec classe, d'ici 15-20 ans ça devrait être réglé. 

Comme le disait un autre philosophe, Ken du poing de l'étoile du nord, "tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore".

Ce qui me désole c'est de voir une bonne partie de la jeunesse chouiner pour des trucs débiles à la mode. Et me fait pas marrer avec l'homophobie, quelle est l’espérance de vie d'un couple LGBT qui trainerait dans les trois quarts des quartiers de la couronne parisienne ? A moins de 20 mn du centre de Paris ? C'est là qu'est le problème, pas chez les fachos dans mon genre. Et vous faites quoi les SJW ?

Et pour l'épuisement des ressources, il n'y a pas grand chose à faire contre les milliards d'habitants de la planète qui se reproduisent à grande vitesse... eux veulent juste consommer, ils s'en branlent du tri sélectif et de la couche d'ozone...

Désolé si je pète l'ambiance...

----------


## Sylla

> Je suis hilare devant ce topic


Meilleur post du topic  :Prey:

----------


## hilaire

> Meilleur post du topic


C'est sur ça change des topic sur les sous-vêtements ou les micro-freeze réguliers...  :;):

----------


## Boyblue

> Il ne reste qu'à crever avec classe, d'ici 15-20 ans ça devrait être réglé.


Cool, plus besoin de mettre d'argent de côté pour la retraite. 

Je vais finalement changer mon PC plus rapidement que prévu vous avez des conseils pour monter une config avec laquelle je serai tranquille pour 20 ans ?

----------


## hilaire

> Cool, plus besoin de mettre d'argent de côté pour la retraite.


Evidemment, claque ton fric maintenant, tu croyais que notre système de retraite allait continuer d'exister peinard pendant encore longtemps ? Regarde juste à quelle vitesse ce puits là se creuse ! Et on ne parle pas des autres gouffres, avec l'assurance maladie en tête ! 

Dans cet ordre d'idée, j'éviterai si j'étais toi de placer de l'argent en banque, il va finir par se faire ratisser, soit par l'Etat, soit par les banques elle-mêmes, soit par le gouffre noir d'un krach bancaire.

Un gros PC semble donc une option viable, il y a de bonnes config dans le canard  ::rolleyes::  Où alors investir dans une bonne planque au fin fond de la Bretagne, entouré de punks à chiens agressifs... c'est ce qui est rigolo avec les bretons (j'en fait à moitié partie), ils sont toujours très ouverts et tolérants quand ça se passe chez les autres, mais dès que le caca se rapproche trop du menhir, ils retrouvent immédiatement les réflexes communautaires et sortent les fusils...

----------


## Ghargan

Bon, puisque c'est ici qu'on se rebelle contre la redac - moi ça m’énerve de voir les papiers cultures sur un énième traiteur / sandwicherie / resto parisien !

Déjà - Paris c'est le Mal absolu, et on ne les testera jamais, puis c'est quoi ce non respect pour le reste de la France? Ou sont les papiers sur la choucroute? truffade? cassoulet?!

Camarades, rebellons nous contre le boboisme parisien qui gagne la rédac!  :Cocolol:

----------


## Ruvon

Tu tiens vraiment à voir le mag rempli de recettes bretonnes par Moquette ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Si on commence à douter des journalistes et de ce qui est dit à la télé où va le monde ma bonne dame !


Ah mais je doute des journalistes en général, pas de ceux de CPC. Si tu doutes des journalistes d’un magazine que tu paies, pourquoi continuer à l’acheter ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Merde ! j'ai raté le début  ::o:

----------


## hilaire

> Si tu doutes des journalistes d’un magazine que tu paies, pourquoi continuer à l’acheter ?


Je ne l'achète pas, je le pique au vieux buraliste aveugle...  :tired: 

Plus sérieusement je ne l'ai pas acheté pour l'article et comme je l'ai déjà dit, je ne dis pas qu'ils n'ont pas fait du bon boulot. Simplement, un article avec trop de témoignages anonymisés ça reste toujours moins solide que des docs d'entreprise ou les jolis montages photos au dessous de la ceinture... J'avoue pour cette dernière partie que le ton offusqué était un peu forcé, c'était juste des conneries de mauvais gout, pas de quoi fouetter un graphiste...

Merci sinon de respecter les recettes bretonnes, le beurre salé et l'andouillette c'est la vie. Ca change de vos sales trucs pleins de légumes.

Edit : je viens de vol... d'acheter le dernier CPC (difficile d'arrêter, les vieux ont leurs habitudes) et je dois avouer que l'édito m'a déjà bien fait rire, tout n'est pas perdu !

----------


## Wulfstan

> Bon, puisque c'est ici qu'on se rebelle contre la redac - moi ça m’énerve de voir les papiers cultures sur un énième traiteur / sandwicherie / resto parisien !
> 
> Déjà - Paris c'est le Mal absolu, et on ne les testera jamais, puis c'est quoi ce non respect pour le reste de la France? Ou sont les papiers sur la choucroute? truffade? cassoulet?!
> 
> Camarades, rebellons nous contre le boboisme parisien qui gagne la rédac!


C'est pas faux. Les pages culture pour conseiller des bouquins, des BD, des films ou des séries, c'est plutôt cool. Mais quand ça concerne de la bouffe ou un boui-boui sur Paris, l'intérêt est tout de suite plus relatif.

----------


## Izual

Si je comprends bien, deux choses te chagrinent hilaire :

- Ce que tu ressens comme étant un virage gauchiste de la rédaction : Ivan a répondu à cette même question sur l'autre topic. Mon point de vue personnel sur le sujet (plus précis) des vannes, c'est qu'aucun lecteur ne peut sérieusement affirmer qu'on se retient de plaisanter sur Mélenchon ou Hollande. Les blagues sur Macron sont sans doute un peu plus présentes que les autres en ce moment, mais vu la position de premier plan qu'il occupe actuellement dans la politique française ça ne me paraît pas disproportionné.

- Mon compte Twitter qui fait de la politique : sans même dégainer la carte du "c'est mon compte perso, j'y fais ce que je veux", je trouve l'accusation bien exagérée. Depuis un an, j'ai dû RT un tweet sur la répression madrilène en Catalogne, poster un message de bonne année en écriture inclusive et (aujourd'hui) RT le tweet d'une structure qui annonce qu'elle accueille deux de mes collègues pour une conférence. Je comprends pleinement que lire des tweets vaguement contraires à ton opinion politique soit désagréable, mais il ne faut peut-être pas exagérer, trois tweets politiques en un an ne transforment pas en organe de propagande communiste un compte Twitter dédié à médire sur le temps réel pausable.

----------


## Aghora

> Je suis hilare devant ce topic

----------


## hilaire

Merci de ta réponse Izual, et désolé de t'avoir un peu ciblé dans mes propos qui, je l'avoue, étaient sous le coup de l'énervement. J'ai été lourd, je l'ai dit à plusieurs reprises,avec pour m'excuser un contexte tendu en ce moment... Donc effectivement ton dernier tweet a été la goutte d'eau. Mais comme tu le dis, et je suis d'accord, tu n'en fais pas une habitude même si l'on sent bien, comme dans tes articles, que c'est ta sensibilité (à moins que tu n'aies une copine aux cheveux bleus qui t'influence mal  :;): ).

On ne peux pas parler de virage gauchiste à la rédaction mais, comme je l'ai déjà dit, et comme cela a été beaucoup mieux exprimé dans l'autre topic (désolé Yvan ne m'a pas convaincu) , je trouve que votre ton a nettement perdu de sa causticité et de sa bêtise...

On sent que le mag se prend plus au sérieux, que des journalistes ont envie de faire passer des messages (pas forcément un mal) et je regrette que pas mal de blagues faciles aient été faites ad vomitum sur Trump, Wauquier, Morano (je ne les défends pas, ils sont trop à gauche pour moi, je refuse juste la facilité). A mon sens ce n'est pas le boulot d'un canard de divertissement.... Les blagues sur Mélanchon et Macron ? Objectivement aucune ne me revient et j'ai la flemme de farfouiller dans la pile.

Je trouverais très bien que cette partie plus engagée soit reprise finalement par Humanoïde et j'espère bien que vous allez pouvoir le relancer et vous en servir pour ce que vous considérez comme les vrais sujets d'actualité... Dans CPC je cherche de la méchanceté gratuite, pour tous et pour tout le monde... je veux que les journalistes me parlent mal et se foutent de ma gueule, qu'ils racontent des voyages idiots vus pas les yeux d'enfants turbulents et insolents !

En revanche je suis toujours preneur des bons plans sur Paris, parigot depuis qq années, j'ai gardé un souvenir ému de la boutique de Donuts !

Désolé pour ce post une nouvelle fois décousu mais je ne suis pas un habitué des forums et de leurs subtilités, je voulais juste faire passer ma grogne de vieux gars qui veut juste se marrer comme un con en lisant CPC à coté de madame lisant un truc intelligent... et ça fait longtemps qu'elle a arrêté de me demander pourquoi je ricanais tout seul...

PS : en tant que catholique fervent (il a tous les défauts !!!)  je suis d'accord avec toi, le temps réel pausable c'est le mal !!!!  :Cell:

----------


## KaiN34

> Merci de revenir au sujet du topic : quelle punition doit-être infligée à Izual pour avoir souillé l'honneur de la rédaction ?
> 
> Perso je vote pour une figure implosée sur les DLC de Fallout 3.


Oh oui je propose de commencer par *Operation Anchorage* suivit de *Mothership Zeta*.  :Bave: 




> Plus sérieusement je ne l'ai pas acheté pour l'article et comme je l'ai déjà dit, je ne dis pas qu'ils n'ont pas fait du bon boulot. Simplement, un article avec trop de témoignages anonymisés ça reste toujours moins solide que des docs d'entreprise ou les jolis montages photos au dessous de la ceinture... J'avoue pour cette dernière partie que le ton offusqué était un peu forcé, c'était juste des conneries de mauvais gout, pas de quoi fouetter un graphiste...


C'est bien connu le harcèlement moral et les humiliations au travail ça n'existe pas, ce ne sont juste que des blagues de potaches sans conséquences, tout le monde est heureux dans son travail et "démission" et "licenciement" sont des mots tombés en désuétude. 




> Dans CPC je cherche de la méchanceté gratuite, pour tous et pour tout le monde... je veux que les journalistes me parlent mal et se foutent de ma gueule, qu'ils racontent des voyages idiots vus pas les yeux d'enfants turbulents et insolents !


En fait c'est un *Canard Boulon* ou un *Omar PC* que tu recherches.  ::o:

----------


## hilaire

> C'est bien connu le harcèlement moral et les humiliations au travail ça n'existe pas, ce ne sont juste que des blagues de potaches sans conséquences, tout le monde est heureux dans son travail et "démission" et "licenciement" sont des mots tombés en désuétude. 
> 
> En fait c'est un *Canard Boulon* ou un *Omar PC* que tu recherches.


A quel moment j'ai dit ça ? Je n'ai jamais dit que l'article est mauvais, il ne m'a juste pas passionné. Et le vernis Médiapart, n'a pas aidé. Après très franchement, si vous cherchez du harcèlement moral et des humiliations au boulot, arrêtez de focaliser sur les boites de jeux vidéo... n'importe quel salarié de supérette, de chaine, de resto ou du BTP aura dix fois pire à vous raconter, bienvenue dans le monde réel !

Après tu me fais marrer, personne fait la fine bouche sur de beaux iphone, des PC de compèt et des fringues fabriquées par un prolétariat exploité à l'autre bout du monde ? Prolétariat qui finira par te faire tous tes jeux dans pas si longtemps... faut pas rêver, comme pour le reste de l'économie le JV va se délocaliser... la raison du profit est toujours la meilleure... 

Canard Boulon ? Arrête tu m'excites...  :haha:

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

C'est un magazine de jeux vidéo ... ça parle de production/distribution de jeux vidéo plutôt que de supérettes : ça parait plutôt logique d'apparaître dans un journal qui revendique son indépendance.
ça paraît aussi assez logique que les conditions de travail dans ce milieu soient susceptibles d'intéresser des lecteurs qui fréquentent au moins indirectement ce milieu (en en consommant les produits), voire qui souhaiteraient y faire carrière (y a même eu un hors série consacré rien qu'à ça y a un ou deux ans, il me semble) : toi non ? saute les pages qui parlent des coulisses ou achète carrément _épiceries d'aujourd'hui magazine_.
Et ... apparemment les problèmes qui apparaissent comme les plus flagrants dans ce milieu c'est plutôt le sexisme et la cupidité que la faible productivité des salariés syndiqués. C'est triste pour eux et puis toi ça trouble ta perception de ce que tu pensais être un parc d'attraction pour adultes qui s'insultent -probablement pour assoir une certaine idée de la virilité. Et rien que pour ça : ça valait donc le coup d'en parler.



à part ça : le petit indépendant CPC vient d'être sauvé du marasme causé par le gros Presstalis. Et par des lecteurs plutôt que par une banque, en plus ... C'est un fait extrêmement politique, je trouve, plus palpable même que le contenu du magazine ... t'en pense quoi, toi, de ce bel élan de solidarité ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> A quel moment j'ai dit ça ? Je n'ai jamais dit que l'article est mauvais, il ne m'a juste pas passionné. Et le vernis Médiapart, n'a pas aidé. Après très franchement, si vous cherchez du harcèlement moral et des humiliations au boulot, arrêtez de focaliser sur les boites de jeux vidéo... n'importe quel salarié de supérette, de chaine, de resto ou du BTP aura dix fois pire à vous raconter, bienvenue dans le monde réel !



Mais personne ne prétend qu'il n'y a que dans le milieu du jeu vidéo que c'est difficile.
C'est le sujet du mag', même si ça me tient tout autant à cœur, je ne vois pas trop ce que foutrait un article similaire sur Peugeot ou le BTP dans CPC. 

Et cette branche étant très récente comparée à d'autres corps de métiers, il manque des organisations pour défendre et conseiller les salariés quand d'autres ont des syndicats (ce que chacun pense des syndicats c'est un autre débat) depuis des décennies.
J'ai été surpris d'apprendre qu'il n'existe même pas de convention précise et que chaque studio peut choisir ce qui l'arrange.

Je pense que nous vivons une époque où beaucoup de gens sont énervés par beaucoup de choses, il y a une tension permanente peu importe le sujet. Chaque personne, chaque "catégorie" dans laquelle elle veut/pense appartenir se sent agressée, être une victime.
Je comprends que des avis politiques semblent déplacés, mais pour moi l'impact qu'on leur accorde vient plutôt de raisons extérieures. 
J'ai le même âge, je suis également aigri, cynique et pessimiste pour l'avenir, mais je trouve ton message surtout triste au final. Et selon moi mal orienté. 
Parce que si la presse a sa responsabilité, je trouve que CPC (et une poignée d'autres médias/journaux sans doute, c'est juste pour rester dans le sujet) offre une honnêteté intellectuelle qui se raréfie.

C'est pas du fan-boyisme, et il y a des critiques à faire, plein, en général ils y répondent et sont capables de se défendre. Et chaque lecteur n'aura pas les mêmes critiques, certains vont trouver que Netsabes n'aime que les jeux pourris, d'autres (à tort) que Moquette n'est pas le plus beau des Bretons, ou d'autres encore que Maria pue des pieds (pour cette info j'ai un doute, j'espère que la rédaction va clarifier ce point au plus vite). 
Je me dis que ce doit être vraiment blessant pour eux de mettre en doute leur professionnalisme et leur sérieux (pas mal d'exemples dans le topic ulule). 
À une époque où il est (globalement) plus facile de vivre en profitant du système, du copinage, des pots de vin, ça me gonflerait de lire ce genre de critique quand on lutte pour rester intègre (et nous sommes la majorité à les lire pour cette raison). Ça peut décourager à continuer.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah en fait c'est trop tard, changez rien... Je ne suis pas plus intelligent, mais, comme je l'ai dit au début du fil, j'ai juste eu la (mal)chance de voir l'évolution de la situation de près. C'est pourquoi je te dis que c'est maintenant trop tard, la civilisation occidentale est sur le point de se terminer, comme d'autres avant elle (pour les intéressés allez jeter un oeil au *"choc des civilisations" de Samuel Huntington*). Il ne reste qu'à crever avec classe, d'ici 15-20 ans ça devrait être réglé. 
> 
> Comme le disait un autre philosophe, Ken du poing de l'étoile du nord, "tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore".
> [...]


Alors pour les 3-4 du fond qui serait tombé sur ce message, le "Choc des Civilisation", c'est un vieux truc assez pourrave recyclant un paquet de lieux communs et qui est fait pour coller parfaitement aux problèmatiques des WASP (donc on parle quand même de politique interne US). Un avis d'expert, un vrai (monsieur Victor), et putain de vieille aussi (2002 déjà) :


Bref...  :Facepalm: 
C'est assez désespérant de voir un paquet de politiques (que je ne peux pas croire ignorants) reprendre ces conneries. M'enfin bref, suffit de regarder cette vidéo de 10min.

----------


## hilaire

> à part ça : le petit indépendant CPC vient d'être sauvé du marasme causé par le gros Presstalis. Et par des lecteurs plutôt que par une banque, en plus ... C'est un fait extrêmement politique, je trouve, plus palpable même que le contenu du magazine ... t'en pense quoi, toi, de ce bel élan de solidarité ?


C'est très mignon, mais c'est simplement le fait que le système trouve ses limites et que les citoyens essaient de compenser tant qu'ils en ont les moyens... Arrêtez de me prendre pour un suppot du capital sous prétexte que je suis réac, le capitalisme a entraîné la mondialisation qui nous pousse vers la fin, avec des conséquences terribles et aberrantes (presstalis) pour les pays non concurrentiels.

@Zepolak : ouf la vidéo qui dit tout ! Ta maman ne t'a pas dit de ne pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte sur Internet ? Car des jolies vidéos, très bien faites et pleines d'experts sérieux et convaincants tu en as à la pelle et sur tous les sujets : 11 septembre, terre plate, gouvernement mondial, lémuriens... Après, le choc des civilisations mon poussin, suffit de foutre le nez dehors pour le constater... d'ailleurs personne ne m'a encore savamment répondu, parmi tous ces grands combattants des oppressions, sur ma remarque concernant l'espérance de vie d'un couple LGBT dans la plupart des quartiers sensibles français... Ca serait pour eux le choc des civilisations...

Edit : et imaginez que l'un des deux porte une kippa, double choc !

Ouvrez les yeux, c'est hallucinant ce déni de réalité.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Et bien avec de tel références on est belle est bien foutu oui  ::P: 
En faite, j'ai l'impression que tu avances des "faits" et quand on te contredit tu rétropédale et tu balance une autre généralité.  ::ninja:: 

C'est bien, j'espère que ça va pas s'essouffler trop vite  ::lol::  :Popcorn:

----------


## hilaire

> je suis également aigri


Cynique et pessimiste oui, mais certainement pas aigri, j'ai une famille sympa, une femme qui ne me bat pas trop et quatre beaux gamins qui n'ont pas honte de ce qu'ils sont. Je fais le boulot que j'ai toujours rêvé de faire, globalement passionnant (même s'il me confronte à la réalité), avec ce que je considère comme des réussites sympas. J'ai même réussi à négocier avec madame une pièce entière dans notre bicoque en Bretagne pour stocker des kg de jeux de plateaux, de cartes et de fig, avec de quoi peindre pendant encore deux ou trois siècles. Seul concession, pas de PC... (je ne dois pas être assez oppressif)
Donc aucune raison d'être aigri ! Cela me désole juste que toute société et notre culture soit sur la sellette...

Sinon Aquamamba, je ne vois pas trop où je retropédale.. le fond nauséabond est toujours le même !  ::rolleyes:: 

Après je ne vais pas pouvoir assurer le spectacle très longtemps... A force de braconner dans Kingdom Come je vais suivre demain la formation pour le permis de chasse (Assassin ! Cours Bambi, cours !) et après c'est une semaine de Bretagne avec déconnection totale.

----------


## Zepolak

> @Zepolak : ouf la vidéo qui dit tout ! Ta maman ne t'a pas dit de ne pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte sur Internet ? Car des jolies vidéos, très bien faites et pleines d'experts sérieux et convaincants tu en as à la pelle et sur tous les sujets : 11 septembre, terre plate, gouvernement mondial, lémuriens... Après, le choc des civilisations mon poussin, suffit de foutre le nez dehors pour le constater... d'ailleurs personne ne m'a encore savamment répondu, parmi tous ces grands combattants des oppressions, sur ma remarque concernant l'espérance de vie d'un couple LGBT dans la plupart des quartiers sensibles français... Ca serait pour eux le choc des civilisations...


Justement, deux choses :

Premièrement, ma maman m'a dit que y a des gens avec de la compétences d'une part et y a des gens avec une grande gueule d'autre part (en particulier sur Internet, et tu en représentes un fantastique spécimen) ; c'est assez rare les deux à la fois. Et typiquement, Jean-Christophe Victor, ça vole un peu plus haut que ton expertise, et aussi, ça vole même plus haut que Samuel Huntington. Bref, la situation est simple.

Deuxièmement, "suffit foutre le nez dehors", bah heureusement qu'il y a des gens compétents qui font mieux que ça, parce que c'est avec des glandus tirant des généralités de leur petites existences (et de leur point de vue extrêmement limité par nature) qu'on a des catastrophes.

Je suis un glandu hein. Mais toi aussi. Et la petite expérience de pensée que tu proposes est sans intérêt aucun (et insolvable par nature, elle demande beaucoup trop de présupposés).

----------


## Ruvon

> rétropédale


Doucement avec les insultes  ::ninja:: 




> C'est bien, j'espère que ça va pas s'essouffler trop vite


Je trouve que ça dure depuis déjà bien trop longtemps et je ne serais pas surpris de ne pas être le seul à ne pas répondre parce que la charte et l'historique du forum ne laisse habituellement pas la place à ce genre de propos politiques. SURTOUT balancés comme ça sur un ton péremptoire en mode "ouvrez les yeux bande de moutons".

Pardon, de poussins. Restons précis.

----------


## Anonyme1202

À oui, le fond est toujours le même  ::P: 

Le rétropédalage est au niveau du ton. Incisif au début et tout en nuances et en justifications dans les réponses aux canards.
Ce n'est pas sérieux. Un bon réac tranche dans le lard en tout temps  ::P: 




> Doucement avec les insultes


J'ai tenté d'être politiquement correcte  ::ninja:: 




> Je trouve que ça dure depuis déjà bien trop longtemps et je ne serais pas surpris de ne pas être le seul à ne pas répondre parce que la charte et l'historique du forum ne laisse habituellement pas la place à ce genre de propos politiques. SURTOUT balancés comme ça sur un ton péremptoire en mode "ouvrez les yeux bande de moutons".
> 
> Pardon, de poussins. Restons précis.


J'en pense pas moins, mais c'est toujours un beau spectacle de voir des gens s'enfoncer tout seul. Ne me taper pas  :Emo:

----------


## Boyblue

> C'est très mignon, mais c'est simplement le fait que le système trouve ses limites et que les citoyens essaient de compenser tant qu'ils en ont les moyens... Arrêtez de me prendre pour un suppot du capital sous prétexte que je suis réac, le capitalisme a entraîné la mondialisation qui nous pousse vers la fin, avec des conséquences terribles et aberrantes (presstalis) pour les pays non concurrentiels.


Ce n'est pas la faute de la mondialisation pour Presstalis. Son seul concurrent est français et s'en sort mieux en partie car ses décisions ne sont pas dictées par le seul intérêt des grands patrons de presse.

Et vu que tu veux des réponses sur les homos dans les quartiers, je pense qu'ils n'étaient malheureusement pas mieux traités il y a 30 ans. J'ai grandi dans un de ces quartiers sensibles   et à l’époque la population y était très différente et pourtant les gays n'avaient un espérance de vie très longue s'ils osaient s'afficher. Et aujourd'hui ce n'est pas que dans les quartiers, dans certains petits villages les homos ne sont pas plus acceptés qu'en cités (un couples d'amies en a fait les frais il n'y a pas si longtemps).

edit : bon comme d'autres j'arrête de répondre à partir de maintenant, vu l’empilement de trucs trop gros dans tes propos je pense que tu es juste là pour troller au final.

----------


## Seymos

> Alors pour les 3-4 du fond qui serait tombé sur ce message, le "Choc des Civilisation", c'est un vieux truc assez pourrave recyclant un paquet de lieux communs et qui est fait pour coller parfaitement aux problèmatiques des WASP (donc on parle quand même de politique interne US). Un avis d'expert, un vrai (monsieur Victor), et putain de vieille aussi (2002 déjà) :
> 
> 
> Bref... 
> C'est assez désespérant de voir un paquet de politiques (que je ne peux pas croire ignorants) reprendre ces conneries. M'enfin bref, suffit de regarder cette vidéo de 10min.


Le Choc des civilisations est quand même intéressant parce que comme tu le dis, c'est une construction qui vient à l'appui d'une politique étrangère. Ça correspond bien à ce qu'est la géopolitique en tant que "discipline" : une tentative d'objectivation d'une politique étrangère par des critères choisis.

Mais bon cette conversation a largement sa place sur le topic de la guerre et du pacifisme.

----------


## hilaire

> des gens avec une grande gueule d'autre part (en particulier sur Internet, et tu en représentes un fantastique spécimen)


Désolé de vous traumatiser les gars et de vous parler de chose qu'on n'aborde pas dans vos cocons douillets... 
Quant à la grande gueule sur Internet (ou sur les réseaux sociaux), comme je l'ai déjà dit, ce n'est vraiment pas mon habitude, suffit de voir mon nombre de post depuis mon inscription sur le forum en 2011...

Quant au terme de glandu (merci d'utiliser des mots de mon époque  :;): ), à ma compétence et à mon expérience perso, je ne pense pas que tu les connaisses dont évite de les juger. Sur la géopolitique j'en eu quelques bons profs merci (dont Gourdin, sujet inépuisable de blagues pour les stagiaires idiots). 
 Après je ne vais pas vous sortir mes papiers pros et vous raconter mon parcours, nous ne sommes que sur un forum de JV. Et pas la peine de crier au mytho, merci. Mais si ça vous plait plaisir on n'a qu'à dire que je m'appelle en fait Kévin, j'ai 14 ans, de l'acnée, plein de fusils airsoft dans mon placard, des posters de gonzesses et d'Adolf au mur, je vis dans un village au fond des Vosges en rêvant d'une invasion fantasmée. Check !

Et sur la comparaison village / quartier sensible pour les LGBT... comment dire... J'ai du mal à retrouver des traces du dernier couple agressé à la fourche... mais bon si tu le dis !

Pour terminer je suis effectivement surpris que ce topic n'ai pas été neutralisé depuis longtemps (bon après je pourrais crier à la censure !!!). Et de toute façon, comme je le disais, il va se calmer de lui même pendant ma semaine de vacances... 

Mais là, un couple de gay sur la place du village !!!! Vite mon FRF2 à billes pour leur apprendre à se promener impudemment !!! Muhahaha, il vont voir qui c'est Kevin !

----------


## salakis

"Le monde actuel c'est de la merde"
- La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel

----------


## Bah

> Désolé de vous traumatiser les gars et de vous parler de chose qu'on n'aborde pas dans vos cocons douillets... 
> 
> [...]
> 
>  ma compétence et mon expérience perso, je ne pense pas que tu les connaisses dont évite de les juger.


 ::lol::

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Désolé de vous traumatiser les gars et de vous parler de chose qu'on n'aborde pas dans vos cocons douillets... 
> Quant à la grande gueule sur Internet (ou sur les réseaux sociaux), comme je l'ai déjà dit, ce n'est vraiment pas mon habitude, suffit de voir mon nombre de post depuis mon inscription sur le forum en 2011...
> 
> Quant au terme de glandu (merci d'utiliser des mots de mon époque ), à ma compétence et à mon expérience perso, je ne pense pas que tu les connaisses dont évite de les juger. Sur la géopolitique j'en eu quelques bons profs merci (dont Gourdin, sujet inépuisable de blagues pour les stagiaires idiots). 
>  Après je ne vais pas vous sortir mes papiers pros et vous raconter mon parcours, nous ne sommes que sur un forum de JV. Et pas la peine de crier au mytho, merci. Mais si ça vous plait plaisir on n'a qu'à dire que je m'appelle en fait Kévin, j'ai 14 ans, de l'acnée, plein de fusils airsoft dans mon placard, des posters de gonzesses et d'Adolf au mur, je vis dans un village au fond des Vosges en rêvant d'une invasion fantasmée. Check !
> 
> Et sur la comparaison village / quartier sensible pour les LGBT... comment dire... J'ai du mal à retrouver des traces du dernier couple agressé à la fourche... mais bon si tu le dis !
> 
> Pour terminer je suis effectivement surpris que ce topic n'ai pas été neutralisé depuis longtemps (bon après je pourrais crier à la censure !!!). Et de toute façon, comme je le disais, il va se calmer de lui même pendant ma semaine de vacances... 
> ...


Tu sembles avoir de sacré œillère pour quelqu'un de si "réac". Tu dois être le genre de personne à ne pas comprendre quand les noirs parlent de racisme. Après tout ça fais quelques décennies qu'on ne les a pas fouetté.  ::lol:: 
Comme  cela pars un peu dans le sophisme style Café du commerce, je pense que  les autres canards ont raison d'abandonner la discussion et je pense  faire de même.

----------


## Lego25000

> Non mais les amis je ne peux pas vous comprendre, je suis qu'un gros beauf de droite (NRA, Minute, #lesjeuxvideosc'estlediable, il en manque où tous les clichés sont à bord ?), forcément idiot etc, etc.... 
> 
> Merde ça y est ça me reprend, désolé. ouvrez le feu !



Mec, tu es tellement énervé que tu ne vois plus que ce qui te rend dingue. Je connais, ça m'arrive parfois aussi, sur d'autres sujet :-).

Respire un bon coup, ouvre bien les yeux et tu constateras que dans les médias, les éditorialistes, dans la rue, la parole de droite est complètement libérée et décomplexée, les gens sont remontés contre les zadistes, le soit-disant politiquement correct, les bisounours et tout ça.... La tendance est un peu de ton côté.

Et là, tu constateras que tout le monde n'est pas dans le "camp du bien".

Alors, cet énervement contre les "prises de positions politiques de Canard PC", faut vraiment être en hypervigilance énervée pour s'en formaliser autant.

----------


## hilaire

> "Le monde actuel c'est de la merde"
> - La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel


La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel c'est celle de mai 68 il me semble... Désolé, pas encore né...

@Aqua j'ai forcément des oeilleres et pleins d'autres défauts comme je suis de droite ! Merci de tes fines allusions à mon supposé racisme (argument massue ! THAT'S RACIST !!!)... je ne pense pas avoir tenu de propos raciste, et bien sur que le racisme existe, depuis que les races (désolé je ne me souviens plus du mot qu'on a le droit d'employer) existent et se confrontent.

Encore désolé de choquer avec mes propos de café du commerce, je comprends que ce type d'établissement plein de prolos alcoolos et puants choque les sensibilités délicates

----------


## salakis

> La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel c'est celle de mai 68 il me semble... Désolé, pas encore né...


Ah pardon alors. T'es dédouané de tout...

----------


## Anonyme1202

> La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel c'est celle de mai 68 il me semble... Désolé, pas encore né...
> 
> @Aqua j'ai forcément des oeilleres et pleins d'autres défauts comme je suis de droite ! Merci de tes fines allusions à mon supposé racisme (argument massue ! THAT'S RACIST !!!)... je ne pense pas avoir tenu de propos raciste, et bien sur que le racisme existe, depuis que les races (désolé je ne me souviens plus du mot qu'on a le droit d'employer) existent et se confrontent.
> 
> Encore désolé de choquer avec mes propos de café du commerce, je comprends que ce type d'établissement plein de prolos alcoolos et puants choque les sensibilités délicates


Je ne fais que rebondir habillement sur tes propos un peu limite sur les LGBT.
Au passage, c'est toi qui sembles te vexer sur ta position de droite. Personnellement, je m'en tape de ton orientation politique, je ne reprends que tes propos écris noir sur blanc cassé.

Si tu pouvais respirer un coup et arrêter de partir au quart de tour comme un enfant de 14 ans (encore une reprise de tes propres propos) tu serais sans doute mieux écouté par ici. Je trouve ça dommage a 44 ans  :Emo: 




> Et sur la comparaison village / quartier sensible pour les LGBT... comment dire... J'ai du mal à retrouver des traces du dernier couple agressé à la fourche... mais bon si tu le dis !





> Mais si ça vous plait plaisir on n'a qu'à dire que je m'appelle en fait Kévin, j'ai 14 ans, de l'acnée, plein de fusils airsoft dans mon placard, des posters de gonzesses et d'Adolf au mur, je vis dans un village au fond des Vosges en rêvant d'une invasion fantasmée. Check !


Je pense que ton principal souci, c'est que quelque chose t'a dérangé et tu fais feu de tout bois sans réfléchir avec un minimum de vision d'ensemble au problème voilà tout. On est tous passé par là.

----------


## Sylla

Soyez sages, les gars: Ivan (Le rouge en plus!) nous regarde. Tremble, homme de droite! ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme1202

Je pense que notre pauvre Ivan doit avoir le visage rouge a force de se facepalmer  ::ninja::

----------


## Sylla

Ah, c'est donc la vraie raison de ce surnom alors. Quelle déception ::cry::

----------


## madgic

Je te crois pas car comme l'a dit un important membre de ce forum, il ne faut pas croire tout ce qu'on raconte sur Internet.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah pardon alors. T'es dédouané de tout...


Arrête de lui demander de s'excuser pour des trucs qu'il n'a pas commis, espèce de SJW.

----------


## salakis

> Arrête de lui demander de s'excuser pour des trucs qu'il n'a pas commis, espèce de SJW.


Quelqu'un pour summon Alab? C'est pour une experience sociologique...  ::ninja::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Là je suis obligé de réagir sur ce topic.



Voilà.

C'était mon analyse.  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## TheProjectHate

> Quelqu'un pour summon Alab? C'est pour une experience sociologique...


On va éviter de le mettre en syncope, surtout pour un topic de cette qualité.
J'avais sorti le popcorn au début, mais j'ai dépassé le stade de l'indigestion victimaire là.

----------


## hilaire

désolé de partir au quart de jour, je l'ai dit je ne suis pas un habitué des subtilités et délicatesses des forums.

Après ça fait juste quatre pages qu'on m'explique que je suis un glandu, que je tiens des propos de café du commerce, que mon avis et expérience sent le caca, que je suis forcément raciste et homophobe, que j'ai des oeillères, le retro-pédalage (THAT'S HOMOPHOBIC !!!  :;): ), que j'ai une vilaine mentalité de patron de droite, que je ne lis pas attentivement les articles de fond (bon, c'est pas faux), que je suis trop méchant, que je suis trop gentil, que je tire des généralités de ma petite existence (pas faux, pas faux, le vécu reste un peu la base de tout)... bon j'arrête je ne vais pas remonter tout le fil. 

Après il y a un coté libératoire qui n'est pas désagréable, surtout quand je sens quelques avis pas si éloignés en lisant entre les lignes.

----------


## salakis

> désolé de partir au quart de jour, je l'ai dit je ne suis pas un habitué des subtilités et délicatesses des forums.
> 
> Après ça fait juste quatre pages qu'on m'explique que je suis un glandu, que je tiens des propos de café du commerce, que mon avis et expérience sent le caca, que je suis forcément raciste et homophobe, que j'ai des oeillères, le retro-pédalage (THAT'S HOMOPHOBIC !!! ), que j'ai une vilaine mentalité de patron de droite, que je ne lis pas attentivement les articles de fond (bon, c'est pas faux), que je suis trop méchant, que je suis trop gentil, que je tire des généralités de ma petite existence (pas faux, pas faux, le vécu reste un peu la base de tout)... bon j'arrête je ne vais pas remonter tout le fil. 
> 
> Après il y a un coté libératoire qui n'est pas désagréable, surtout quand je sens quelques avis pas si éloignés en lisant entre les lignes.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

C'est fascinant cette tendance des mecs de droite qui s'assument mal de se poser en victime.

----------


## Anonyme1202

T'en fais pas, si tu passes plus souvent sur le forum, y a pleins de canards qui vont t'aider à comprendre les subtilités et délicatesses des forums.  ::ninja:: 
Mon propos n'est pas là pour te stigmatiser. Mais à la lecture faut bien comprendre que j'ai juste vu ça :


Legend : une victime

Ce qui est quand même dommage quand, les messages viennent d'un patron (de droite ou de gauche, on s'en tape au final). Non ?
Maintenant a toi de proposer des discussions peut-être moins péremptoire et plus intéressantes. Y a bien pire sur les internets que les 3 retweets de Izual franchement.

----------


## Ruvon

> Après il y a un coté libératoire qui n'est pas désagréable, surtout quand je sens quelques avis pas si éloignés en lisant entre les lignes.


Donc c'est acté, on a le droit de venir lâcher des pets de cerveau sur le forum pour se faire du bien parce qu'on sent que d'autres se retiennent ?

----------


## Snowki

Hilaire en avait marre de ne rien dire sur le forum depuis des années.

Alors un beau jour il a eu envie de faire un post pour lui tout seul et, de démontrer à la face du monde de l'internet, son existence.

Que tout cela est beau, continu  :Bave:

----------


## La Mimolette

Pas la peine d'être désagréable avec lui.
Il a le droit d'avoir un avis et d'en faire part au magazine.
Après je trouve que Zepolak a juste parfaitement répondu aux trucs énormes.

----------


## Sylla

Tiens, de quoi lui faire faire un infarctus au monsieur: http://www.liberation.fr/france/2018...r-tout_1639718

----------


## hilaire

@Jimmy : mec de droite qui s'assume mal ? Lol, vu vos réactions j'ai l'impression d'être plutôt la thématique

Victime de quoi à part de quelques vannes et de la réthorique classique dans ce genre de discussion (THAT'S RAC...blabla) ? Ca va aller je survivrai à quelques échanges virtuels...
C'est quand même amusant de voir les différentes phases des contradicteurs au fil de la discussion (désolé je découvre un peu); les thèmes évoluent, généralement avec un leader pour chaque catégorie, suivi de quelques sbires qui renchérissent, surement déçus de ne pas avoir eu l'idée eux-mêmes. Dans l'ordre (ouais je me suis retapé le bordel)
- TU N'AS RIEN COMPRIS (aux tweet, aux articles, à l'écriture machin....)
- TU VOUDRAIS UN CANARD DE DROITE -> TU ES A LA SOLDE DU GRAND PATRONAT DU JV -> TU CAUTIONNES LES CONDITIONS DE TRAVAIL DE MERDE
- TU DIS DES CONNERIES/INCOMPETENT/MINABLE/GLANDU/INTERNET A LA PREUVE DU CONTRAIRE
- TU ES RACISTE (+dérivés)
- TU NE T'ASSUMES PAS
- TU T'ENERVES/VEXES/VICTIMISES
Et le dernier thème est vraiment excellent, il fallait y penser
- TU CHERCHES LA NOTORIETE  :B): 

Après Sylla, merci pour l'article, mais Libération...

----------


## Seymos

> On va éviter de le mettre en syncope, surtout pour un topic de cette qualité.
> J'avais sorti le popcorn au début, mais j'ai dépassé le stade de l'indigestion victimaire là.


C'est la vésicule hilaire.

----------


## TheProjectHate

On est bien plus proche du côlon.

----------


## Sylla

Ah, le temps béni des côlonies...

----------


## hilaire

c'est la phase 
- BLAGUE SUR PSEUDO ?

Rigolo soit dit en passant.

Après, en relisant un peu l'ensemble, je me dis qu'il y a quand même un gros cliché (ok j'ai le même sur les féminist.e.s) sur le mec de droite. Ca reste assez ancré "FN des années 80 - beauf à bière - suppot du capital". Sans parler de mon cas personnel (vous avez déjà fait votre analyse) je pense que le concept même de droite à complètement explosé depuis quelques années.

Il est difficile de donner maintenant un profil type du réac de base, même si le patriotisme reste un point d'ancrage fort, on y trouve de tout, parfois de façon opposée et avec des origines très diverses.  Au delà de la vieille droite, des mecs confrontés aux réalités et pas assez anesthésiés par les médias ont commencé à se forger leur propre opinion sur la société française et ses problèmes réels. Ca donne des gars comme Papacito, pour ceux qui connaissent, une espèce de troll hallucinant, de parents espagnols et marié avec une sénégalaise, mais clairement et brutalement réac. 

PS : au delà des échanges virils (ouhhhh ! Viriliste !) et des blagounettes, je dois quand même reconnaître la parfaite urbanité des canards sur ce forum, personne ne m'a encore proposé de venir m'éclater la gueule !

----------


## Seymos

> c'est la phase 
> - BLAGUE SUR PSEUDO ?
> 
> Rigolo soit dit en passant.


Ça aurait moche de pas la faire sous prétexte que tu étais de droite.

Je suis plutôt inclusif comme bonhomme.

----------


## La Marmotta

Bon, tu ne t'intéresses absolument pas au fond des articles mais uniquement à la forme, et je te cite :




> Passe encore sur les articles avec Médiapart, j'avoue que ça ne m'as pas passionné, j'ai vite eu l'impression qu'on allait tailler du vilain patron oppressif face aux courageux syndicalistes, j'ai tourné la page.. et le journalisme d'investigation gavé de témoignages anonymes, bof, bof...


Quel est alors l'intérêt d'acheter un magazine si c'est pour te faire un avis sur un dossier que tu n'as pas lu ? 
Je n'ai pas 44 ans, je ne suis pas agent de sécurité, mais on lit le même magazine depuis le même nombre d'années et en tant que lecteur de Canard PC, je pense que depuis le temps je sais à quoi m'attendre en lisant leurs articles, que ce soit le type de blagues, leurs angles d'analyse, leur travail d'investigation, leur point de vue...Si je continue d'acheter le mag, c'est parce que j'apprécie et j'adhère à leur ton et la qualité de l'information qu'ils délivrent. Tant sur la forme que sur le fond. Si l'un ou l'autre ne me convenait plus, j'arrêterais de les lire, c'est pas plus compliqué.




> Puis dans plusieurs articles de petites remarques politiques ou allusions à des personnalités on continué à me titiller, provoquant des sursauts nerveux lorsque les termes ressemblent par trop à ceux utilisés par les grands médias du camp du bien.


Tu as des exemples à nous faire part ? 



> On sent que le mag se prend plus au sérieux, *que des journalistes ont envie de faire passer des messages* (pas forcément un mal) et je regrette que pas mal de blagues faciles aient été faites ad vomitum sur Trump, Wauquier, Morano (je ne les défends pas, ils sont trop à gauche pour moi, je refuse juste la facilité). A mon sens ce n'est pas le boulot d'un canard de divertissement...


Là encore, de quels messages politiques tu parles ? J'insiste, on lit le même magazine et je n'ai jamais eu l'impression que mon magazine de jeu-vidéo s'était transformé en tribune politique. 
Quant aux blagues faciles sur les politiques, elles étaient encore plus cinglantes à l'époque de Boulon ou Gringo. Mais bon, si maintenant ça t'offusque il y a d'autres médias qui parlent de jeux-video de manière plus aseptisée.

----------


## Bah

C'est un homme de paille. Il a pas osé mettre son prénom. Karl Max c'est trop connoté, on aurait flairé l'embrouille.

----------


## keulz

> Quand au tweet d'Izual, à partir du moment où c'est son nom de plume


C'est pas son nom de plume, c'est un pseudo qu'il avait déjà avant.

Ou alors tu considères que si tu écris sous ton nom patronymique dans un journal, tous tes tweets sous ce même nom son aussi rattachés au journal ?



> il en manque où tous les clichés sont à bord ?
> [...]
> Sincèrement j'aimerais être comme vous, *optimiste* et *mondialiste*, *préoccupé par de grandes causes*, *agitant des pancartes colorées pour qu'on fasse une belle écriture inclusive*, qu'on soit tous *gentils avec les minorités réelles ou inventées* et *qu'on foute enfin à la poubelle cette vieille civilisation nauséabonde* ! J'aimerais m'offusquer de tout ce qui heurte ma vision de *bisounours*, être de *toutes les combats contre les -phobies* (grossophobie, arachnophobie, réalitophobie...), me teindre *les cheveux en bleu*, aller faire *le clown sur les ZAD* avec les copains, *tout péter dans des centre-villes*, *bloquer ma fac*, *pisser dans les géraniums* et *répondre à ma mère* ! Pendant ce temps je fermerai les yeux sur le reste


Joli, quel meilleur moyen de combattre la tendance à l'amalgame qu'en en consommant par excès ?



> sous le coup de l'énervement.






> Les blagues sur  Macron ? Objectivement aucune ne me revient


Ah ben tu vois qu'ils n'attaquent pas forcément les gens de droite.  ::trollface:: 



> je ne pense pas que tu les connaisses dont évite de les juger.


Donc bien entendu, tu connais personnellement tous ces immigrants qui mettent en danger la sacrée france catholique.

Évidemment.

Remarque, c'est quand même toujours la base de l'hypocrisie, exiger une plus grande rigueur d'esprit des autres que soi, en particulier de ceux avec qui tu es en désaccord.



> Et sur la comparaison village / quartier sensible pour les LGBT... comment dire... J'ai du mal à retrouver des traces du dernier couple agressé à la fourche... mais bon si tu le dis !


C'est bien connu qu'en france l'homosexualité n'a jamais été illégale.
De la même manière, on a bien tous vu que les représentants de ta chère religion se démarquaient des extrémistes islamistes en militant pour l'égalité des droits quelque soit l'orientation sexuelle.  ::trollface:: 

Bref...



> La génération qui a forgé le monde actuel c'est celle de mai 68 il me semble...


Exactement, parce que tous les PDG, actionnaires, élus, économistes des années 70 à nos jours sont ceux qui étaient dans les rues à faire des barricades et tout.
C'est bien connu, mai 68 a été le théatre d'une révolution où les décideurs se sont vus remplacés.

T'es marrant, toi, mais à ta place, je me laverais bien les dents, il parait que le caca tâche l'émail.

----------


## Snowki

> - TU CHERCHES LA NOTORIETE 
> 
> ...


Loin sans faut, tu cherche à exister, et c'est un acte jeune, innocent, touchant je trouve.  :Mellow2:

----------


## salakis



----------


## Cedski

Avec tout ses posts sur la couleur politique fantasmée de notre Canard j'ai cru voir des messages politiques dans toutes les news et articles du dernier numéro.  ::sad:: 
Mon petit cœur de centriste en est tout meurtri.   ::cry:: 

On espère que le prochain grand dossier se fera en partenariat avec l'Huma.  :^_^: 

Ca pourrait donner.

En trollage.

Ici.

----------


## hilaire

@shinobi  "je ne suis pas agent de sécurité" : pas exactement moi non plus, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
"Tu as des exemples à nous faire part ?" : le Topic de 2017 expliquait ça beaucoup mieux que moi
"Là encore, de quels messages politiques tu parles ?" bon je ne vais pas refaire tout depuis le début, remonte le fil.

@keulz : qd tu te présentes dans ta bio comme faisant partie d'une boite, tu engages ta boite, c'est tout. Si un journaliste du Monde ou du figaro dit une connerie dans un tweet on va retenir quoi ?
Macron de droite ?
Quant aux migrants, je ne juge pas de leur qualité, juste de leur nombre et leur statut illégal; Dura lex, Sed lex comme dirait GM B

Sur l'homosexualité il me semble que ça fait un bail qu'un homosexuel n'a pas été balancé d'un toit par un chrétien... C'est marrant toi qui me parles d'hypocrisie, de faire ce parallèle entre le christianisme et l'islam, tu veux que je te rappelle le score depuis 2001 ?

Et sur mai 68 tu es sérieux ? Nos décideurs actuels sont les héritiers de la France gaulliste ?

----------


## salakis

> @shinobi  "je ne suis pas agent de sécurité" : pas exactement moi non plus, ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
> "Tu as des exemples à nous faire part ?" : le Topic de 2017 expliquait ça beaucoup mieux que moi
> "Là encore, de quels messages politiques tu parles ?" bon je ne vais pas refaire tout depuis le début, remonte le fil.
> 
> @keulz : qd tu te présentes dans ta bio comme faisant partie d'une boite, tu engages ta boite, c'est tout. Si un journaliste du Monde ou du figaro dit une connerie dans un tweet on va retenir quoi ?
> Macron de droite ?
> Quant aux migrants, je ne juge pas de leur qualité, juste de leur nombre et leur statut illégal; Dura lex, Sed lex comme dirait GM B
> 
> Sur l'homosexualité il me semble que ça fait un bail qu'un homosexuel n'a pas été balancé d'un toit par un chrétien... C'est marrant toi qui me parles d'hypocrisie, de faire ce parallèle entre le christianisme et l'islam, tu veux que je te rappelle le score depuis 2001 ?
> ...

----------


## Jaycie

Même le topic de 2017 était pas explicatif. Oui CPC se foutait de trump...mais qui ne se foutait pas de trump à l'époque ?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Même Trump ce fou de lui même donc bon !






#huilesurlefeu

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Il a trumpé tout le monde en refusant de manger de la poutine.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Il est difficile de donner maintenant un profil type du réac de base, même si le patriotisme reste un point d'ancrage fort, on y trouve de tout, parfois de façon opposée et avec des origines très diverses.  Au delà de la vieille droite, des mecs confrontés aux réalités et pas assez anesthésiés par les médias ont commencé à se forger leur propre opinion sur la société française et ses problèmes réels. Ca donne des gars comme Papacito, pour ceux qui connaissent, une espèce de troll hallucinant, de parents espagnols et marié avec une sénégalaise, mais clairement et brutalement réac. 
> 
> PS : au delà des échanges virils (ouhhhh ! Viriliste !) et des blagounettes, je dois quand même reconnaître la parfaite urbanité des canards sur ce forum, personne ne m'a encore proposé de venir m'éclater la gueule !


Ouais et puis y a Marsault aussi, ou le raptor machin ... en fait, le profil type, il commence à être bien dessiné je trouve. (j'aurais même tendance à dire papacito c'est so 2013)

Des mecs nostalgiques d'une certaine idée du "bon vivre", saucisson pinard Audiard ... tu parlais du PMU de prolo, qu'on imagine plein de gouaille,  ... j'ai environ 10 ans de moins que toi, et tout ce folklore, moi-même venant pourtant du milieu dont on parle : je ne l'ai jamais vraiment vu de mes yeux. Seulement par bribes de souvenirs de personnes qui profitent des trous laissés dans leurs mémoires rongées par l'alcool pour raconter une légende. (c'est pas une critique, hein ! )

Tu dis que la France c'était mieux sous Gabin/Ventura alors que tu es né l'année des Valseuses. Y a des gens, c'est comme ça, ils sont toujours en retard.
Mais y a plus d'ouvriers ... (et plot twist : au-delà de la mondialisation et des étranges qui volent le travail des français : les ouvriers de l'époque, ne souhaitaient pas particulièrement à leurs gosses de le devenir, donc tout se déroule comme on l'espérait, quelque part.)
Donc ces mecs qui roulent des mécaniques, et qui ont finalement toujours existé, ils s'expriment avec plus ou moins de talent sur youtube et facebook. Il est là le Narval dont parle la légende, et on ne peut plus y jouer au baby. La différence c'est que ces gros malins-là ne paient même plus leurs tournées pour qu'on les écoute.


De là à dire que ce sont des autodidactes qui ont forgé leurs propres opinions au-delà des médias ... bon : on ne lit/voit pas les mêmes média -à part CPC  :;): -, j'imagine. je trouve que les gars sont juste des "_vulgarisateurs_" de Zemmour qui ne me semble pas être un monsieur qui peine particulièrement à trouver du temps d'antenne.


Bon mais trouvons un compromis... je ne serais moi-même pas contre un supplément été Madame Canardo (sous réserve que ce titre ne pose pas de problème de propriété intellectuelle, hein !) avec Boulon, la mine grave en couverture. Y a des tas de choses à dire 
- Une analyse statistique des effectifs de joueurs dans FIFA depuis la supernes -> les preuves du grand remplacement sont là ! Jean-Louis Lafleur et Stéphane Dupont ont laissé leurs places à Zlatan Ibrahimovic et Karim Benzema !
- French bashing : l'Italienne Catherine de Médicis dirigeante de la France dans Civilization VI, à la place de Napoléon ou de Jeanne d'Arc !!! (florilège des meilleurs passages du topic Civ VI avec le resté (à peu près) mémorable -> "il ne faut pas jouer à ce jeu avec une femme : elles mêlent leurs sentiments à la stratégie" )
- la success story de l'e-sport : remporter des millions en suvbventions tout en voyant ses chaînes twitch coulées à pic, dans les coulisses de wébédia
- sondage : c'est quand même bien moins sympa de bosser dans le BTP que chez Eugen System !
- parce que tout à une fin, sauf les backlogs steam : notre notaire vous donne des conseils pour transmettre votre bibliothèque à vos enfants dans les meilleures conditions (et sans payer de droits de succession)

----------


## Lancelot du lag

La bande annonce du devenir du topic en exclusivité pour vous!



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## hilaire

Joli et bien écrit !
Forcément Zemmour, Raptor, Papacito et cie ne peuvent pas dire de bonnes choses, ils sont dans le camp du mal ! Désolé j'ai plus de mal avec Uzul et consort alors qu'eux sont clairement dans le camp du bien !

Et quelle horreur d'avoir une nostalgie de la France rancie qui boit du rouge et bouffe du cochon ! Remarque tout n'est pas perdu, heureusement il y a des bistrots à Sevran et ailleurs où l'on peut boire des coups sans être embêté par les bonnes femmes !

C'est intéressant sinon ce que tu dis sur les ouvriers, et ça recolle un peu sur mai 68 (dont les acteurs ne sont pas aux postes de responsabilité aujourd'hui, je vous le rappelle). Cette période a justement mis à mal le travail manuel, tout le monde devait pouvoir faire des études (pas forcément une mauvaise chose) et ça a par ricochet mis à mort la classe ouvrière : le travail manuel a perdu toute sa noblesse et les filières techniques sont devenues des voies de garage avec la bénédiction de tout le système enseignant, entrainant du coup un besoin de main d'oeuvre étrangère, légale ou pas, qui a le gros avantage d'être malléable et sous-payée. 
On ne peux pas reprocher à un étranger de venir chercher, clandestinement ou pas, une vie meilleure en Europe. C'est aux pays d'accueil de savoir et pouvoir fermer leurs portes et dissuader.

----------


## salakis

> Et quelle horreur d'avoir une nostalgie de la France rancie qui boit du rouge et bouffe du cochon ! Remarque tout n'est pas perdu, heureusement il y a des bistrots à Sevran et ailleurs où l'on peut boire des coups sans être embêté par les bonnes femmes !


Un indice, chez vous.



J'ai peut etre été mal eduqué, mais j'ai toujours été fier d'etre dans un pays qui defendait le droit des gens de manger ou ne pas manger du cochon, ou boire du rouge. Les libertés individuelles, tout ca...

Alors oui, les gens qui ne mangent pas de cochon font peur, ils sont dans nos entreprises, dans nos immeubles, mais si tu prenais le temps de leur parler, tu verrait qu'ils sont sympa, les vegans...

----------


## Angelina

Bonjour ! 

J'ai vu la lumière au loin alors jsuis entré.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Putain Salakis, je veux que tu portes mes enfants  ::wub::

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Putain Salakis, je veux que tu portes mes enfants


Après le topic de l'actu le topic du coeur?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Le Choc des civilisations est quand même intéressant parce que comme tu le dis, c'est une construction qui vient à l'appui d'une politique étrangère. Ça correspond bien à ce qu'est la géopolitique en tant que "discipline" : une tentative d'objectivation d'une politique étrangère par des critères choisis.
> 
> Mais bon cette conversation a largement sa place sur le topic de la guerre et du pacifisme.


Le vilain racoleur.

Sinon, je suis surpris que le topic soit encore ouvert.

----------


## Ruvon

> Alors oui, les gens qui ne mangent pas de cochon font peur, ils sont dans nos entreprises, dans nos immeubles, mais si tu prenais le temps de leur parler, tu verrait qu'ils sont sympa, les vegans...


Fais gaffe, dès que tu dis un truc positif sur les vegans les réacs carnistes débarquent en nombre pour vomir partout, mais là avec l'odeur de gaz qui transpire du topic, t'as pas peur de foutre le feu au forum ?




> Après le topic de l'actu le topic du coeur?


Trouvons un compromis : le topic de l'acteur.




> Sinon, je suis surpris que le topic soit encore ouvert.


Il aurait tenu 10 minutes sur le ToR. Si ça se trouve, un topic du cœur de l'actu dans cette section du forum aurait une chance de survie ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Blackogg

Je pense que la modération est dans la même situation que nombre d'entre nous : elle attend le week end (ou elle a déjà pris l'apéro :zepo:).
Je prédis donc encore 2 ou 3h de topic, si les débordements restent contenus  :X1:

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je pense que la modération est dans la même situation que nombre d'entre nous : elle attend le week end (ou elle a déjà pris l'apéro :zepo:).
> Je prédis donc encore 2 ou 3h de topic, si les débordements restent contenus


Je dirais que c'est déjà 2 ou 3h de trop vu le niveau du monsieur.

----------


## salakis

> Putain Salakis, je veux que tu portes mes enfants


T'as mon 06, tu sais ou j'habite.  ::trollface:: 




> Fais gaffe, dès que tu dis un truc positif sur les vegans les réacs carnistes débarquent en nombre pour vomir partout, mais là avec l'odeur de gaz qui transpire du topic, t'as pas peur de foutre le feu au forum ?


Je me sacrifie au nom de l'humour.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Trouvons un compromis : le topic de l'acteur.


Chapeau l'artiste.  :Indeed:  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je me sacrifie au nom de l'humour.


On dirait les derniers mots de Tex à l'antenne.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> T'as mon 06, tu sais ou j'habite.


Tu veux qu'il t'envoie ses enfants par la poste? 
Ou juste la matière première?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Tu veux qu'il t'envoie ses enfants par la poste? 
> Ou juste la matière première?


Tant que les bébés sont en glacière tu peux envoyer le tout.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Rien à voir avec le topic du coeur, de la cave à un coin assez reculé dans la forêt la plus proche y a pas mal de distance, et c'est qu'ils pèsent leur poids ces petits cons.

----------


## keulz

> @keulz : qd tu te présentes dans ta bio comme faisant partie d'une boite, tu engages ta boite, c'est tout.


 :^_^: 
Donc ils devraient mentir dans leur bio ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Putain Salakis, je veux que tu portes mes enfants


Ça ne risque pas d'arriver, il a déjà les bras pris par le bouclier et l'épée.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Ça ne risque pas d'arriver, il a déjà les bras pris par le bouclier et l'épée.


La preuve en image:

----------


## Anonyme1202

Usul, Usulmaster et Usuldufutur cet être déchu :D
Ne suivons pas son exemple au nom de la bienséance svp !

C'est un bel exemple pour dire que le camp du bien ou le camp du mal c'est une belle connerie.
Je pense qu'une vidéo du Raptor peut parler tous le monde à une période de sa vie. Après on se calme et on réfléchi heureusement.

En faite ce topic c'est comme une vidéo du Raptor. Tu te défoule un coup et après c'est bon !




> La preuve en image:
> 
> http://tof.cx/images/2017/10/18/73e4...ae2dbb9f25.gif


Vous trouvez toujours une occasion de la ressortir celle-là  ::P:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Vous trouvez toujours une occasion de la ressortir celle-là


Ce gif est entré au Panthéon du forum!  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## salakis

> Ce gif est entré au Panthéon du forum!


On en fera des mieux bientot  :Cigare:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Vous trouvez toujours une occasion de la ressortir celle-là


Comme ma .... non rien.

----------


## Anonyme1202

Dommage j'aurai pu mettre a jour ma BDD de pénis de canards.  :Bave:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Dommage j'aurai pu mettre a jour ma BDD de pénis de canards.


Tu utilises un zoom de combien?

----------


## Anonyme1202

Ça dépends du chibre. Parfois j'ai du mal à cadrer.  :tired: 
Il y a trop de boutons !

----------


## Sylla

Trop de boutons sur l'appareil hein?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Trop de boutons sur l'appareil hein?


Ou sur le membre?

----------


## Anonyme1202

J'ai pas compris  ::ninja:: 






Invoque Lazyjoe  ::P:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> On en fera des mieux bientot


Ce teaser!  :Vibre:  :Vibre:

----------


## Cedski

6 pages, personne n'a parlé de nazis,

----------


## keulz

> 6 pages, personne n'a parlé de nazis, 
> 
> https://www.viralviralvideos.com/wp-...Clap-Clap..gif
> 
> https://viralviralvideos.com/wp-cont...mbs-up-GIF.gif


T'es le premier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme1202

On sait élever le débat.
En plus personne n'a mordu à mon hameçon sur Usul.  ::o: 

Décidement, on est pas sur JVC.  :Indeed:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

Ni de The Witcher 3. 


Plus rien ne fonctionne ici.  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------


## Bah

> heureusement il y a des bistrots à Sevran et ailleurs où l'on peut boire des coups sans être embêté par les bonnes femmes !


Et hop. Un petit coup de désinformation.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Et quelle horreur d'avoir une nostalgie de la France rancie qui boit du rouge et* bouffe du cochon* ! Remarque tout n'est pas perdu, heureusement il y a des *bistrots à Sevran et ailleurs où l'on peut boire des coups sans être embêté par les bonnes femmes* !


Le mec peut pas arrêter sa propagande anti islam, tout en répétant les pires mensonges... Quelle tristesse 

Spoiler Alert! 


de laisser ce topic ouvert

.

Edit : Grillé par le collègue de l'AdC  ::ninja::

----------


## Cedski

> T'es le premier.



J'en conviens, du coup j'ai longuement hésité à poster...  ::trollface::

----------


## salakis

> Le mec peut pas arrêter sa propagande anti islam, tout en répétant les pires mensonges... Quelle tristesse 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> de laisser ce topic ouvert
> 
> .
> 
> Edit : Grillé par le collègue de l'AdC


A vrai dire, je pense que ca montre au contraire que les CPC sont majoritairement pas aussi beaufs que ca, et savent faire la part des choses.
A defaut d'elever le niveau, ca permet de reviser ses classiques pour faire fumer un nazillon. (C'est bon? J'ai dit Nazi  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Anonyme1202

Cette fois, tu putsch le bouchon un peu trop loin salakis  !  :Boom:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ou sur le membre?






> J'ai pas compris 
> 
> Invoque Lazyjoe

----------


## Angelina

Prévisualisation de l'arrivée imminente de Kahn:

----------


## Cedski

Pour le coup je n'ai pas vu Hilaire sortir des clous. 
Il a émis ses opinions calmement, et même si on peut s'attarder sur le nombre de simplification/raccourcis/généralisations/lieux communs/etc... , il a accepté le débat.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Cette fois, tu putsch le bouchon un peu trop loin salakis  !


Le 1er REP approuve ce message.  :Cigare:  :Cigare:

----------


## Bah

> Le mec peut pas arrêter sa propagande anti islam, tout en répétant les pires mensonges... Quelle tristesse 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> de laisser ce topic ouvert
> 
> .
> 
> Edit : Grillé par le collègue de l'AdC




Pas mal ton avatar, mais si on danse ?

----------


## Angelina

> Pour le coup je n'ai pas vu Hilaire sortir des clous. 
> Il a émis ses opinions calmement, et même si on peut s'attarder sur le nombre de simplification/raccourcis/généralisations/lieux communs/etc... , il a accepté le débat.


Absolument. C'est une discussion étonnamment civile, considérant le potentiel de dérapages.

La preuve qu'on peut être en désaccord tout en partageant une bière.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> https://78.media.tumblr.com/5412775b...px5so3_500.gif


 ::lol::  ça fonctionnnnnne !
Bienvenue autour de cette belle table ronde destinée à la sauvegarde des valeurs française !

----------


## keulz

> J'en conviens, du coup j'ai longuement hésité à poster...


Combien de temps ? Environ... 5 pages ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Le mec peut pas arrêter sa propagande anti islam, tout en répétant les pires mensonges... Quelle tristesse 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> de laisser ce topic ouvert
> 
> .
> 
> Edit : Grillé par le collègue de l'AdC


L'autre, il connait même pas la règle de base : 

"Ne pas croire ce qu'on lit sur internet, sauf si c'est à charge contre les musulmans. "

----------


## Lazyjoe

> ça fonctionnnnnne !
> Bienvenue autour de cette belle table ronde destinée à la sauvegarde des valeurs française !


N'étant pas français, je me contente de lurker la main au popcorn.

----------


## keulz

> Pour le coup je n'ai pas vu Hilaire sortir des clous. 
> Il a émis ses opinions calmement, et même si on peut s'attarder sur le nombre de simplification/raccourcis/généralisations/lieux communs/etc... , il a accepté le débat.


En effet, il réussi à foirer bien plus le fond que la forme, comme quoi il n'a pas toutes les tares.

Ça ne s'est pas joué à beaucoup, cela dit. Il aurait pu être normand de la rochelle, en plus.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Absolument. C'est une discussion étonnamment civile, considérant le potentiel de dérapages.
> 
> La preuve qu'on peut être en désaccord tout en partageant une bière.


Si on oublie les fois où il se pose en victime de la bienpensance à coups de fantasmes et la tentative de désinformation sur Sevran...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Bienvenue autour de cette belle table ronde destinée à la sauvegarde des valeurs française !


Est-ce que la collaboration en fait parti?  ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Est-ce que la collaboration en fait parti?


Non, ça a été abrogé en mai 68 par la classe dirigeante de la rue.

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Si on oublie les fois où il se pose en victime de la bienpensance à coups de fantasmes et la tentative de désinformation sur Sevran...


De même que certaines remarques qui lui ont été faites étés limites tout de même. Rien que le post au-dessus du tien d'ailleurs....

----------


## Anonyme1202

> N'étant pas français, je me contente de lurker la main au popcorn.


Moi non plus je ne suis pas Français, mais c'était trop tentant.  :Emo: 




> Est-ce que la collaboration en fait parti?


Pour le coup, on entre sur un terrain glissant. Aucun rapport avec des parties intime de canards cela dit.  ::trollface::

----------


## Blackogg

Bonjour,

La sauvegarde des valeurs françaises, d'accord, mais se fait-elle manuellement ou via des checkpoints ? Permet-elle de zapper les cinématiques déjà vues lors d'un précédent chargement ?
Et surtout (c'est ce qui risque de déterminer mon achat), est-elle compatible Steamcloud ?

Cordialement.

----------


## madgic

> Pour le coup je n'ai pas vu Hilaire sortir des clous. 
> Il a émis ses opinions calmement, et même si on peut s'attarder sur le nombre de simplification/raccourcis/généralisations/lieux communs/etc... , il a accepté le débat.


Si il avait pas écrit son avant dernier paragraphe dans son premier post, j'aurais été d'accord mais avouez que ce paragraphe est hors sujet par rapport au reste et un soupcon provocateur...

----------


## Anonyme1202

> De même que certaines remarques qui lui ont été faites étés limites tout de même. Rien que le post au-dessus du tien d'ailleurs....


Mais il a mis un smiley  :Emo:

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Mais il a mis un smiley


J'avais pas vu le smiley d'immunité. Mille excuse à la famille! 

 :Emo:  :Emo:

----------


## Anonyme1202

> Bonjour,
> 
> La sauvegarde des valeurs françaises, d'accord, mais se fait-elle manuellement ou via des checkpoints ? Permet-elle de zapper les cinématiques déjà vues lors d'un précédent chargement ?
> Et surtout (c'est ce qui risque de déterminer mon achat), est-elle compatible Steamcloud ?
> 
> Cordialement.


Je ne pense pas que Steamcloud soit possible. Ça serait dommage de sauvegarder les valeurs françaises au USA...  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> De même que certaines remarques qui lui ont été faites étés limites tout de même. Rien que le post au-dessus du tien d'ailleurs....


 ::O: 

Vivement que ça se termine avant que quelqu'un vienne dire qu'en fait il a raison.

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Joli et bien écrit !
> Et quelle horreur d'avoir une nostalgie de la France rancie qui boit du rouge et bouffe du cochon ! Remarque tout n'est pas perdu, heureusement il y a des bistrots à Sevran et ailleurs où l'on peut boire des coups sans être embêté par les bonnes femmes !


Alors je rectifie : je n'ai absolument pas horreur de tout ça. Je me suis même installé dans le sud ouest pour en profiter au maximum avec supplément canard !
Mais ... il faut arriver à faire la distinction entre un passé folklorique (surtout que là on parle des 30 glorieuses, hein, niveau mythologie c'est quand même bien gratiné) qui n'est qu'un imaginaire parmi bien d'autres (certes un peu plus facile à se représenter que le steampunk ou notre prochaine colonisation de la galaxie ... tiens tiens, mais c'est peut-être pour ça que c'est l'imaginaire préférés des conservateurs nationalistes ?!  ::ninja:: ) et ce que c'était vraiment pour les gens qui le vivaient. Dans ma famille j'ai un grand père qui a viré dingo en revenant d'Algérie, abandonnant une famille et aucune DS à l'horizon. Mes parents ne partaient jamais en vacances quand ils étaient enfants, ma mère qui eut la malchance d'être l'ainée étaient pour ainsi dire aide-maternelle à plein temps, une émancipation sans filets, etc, etc ...
ça ne veut pas dire que cette brave France de pastorale (mais avec Papon préfet de Paris quand même) sous De Gaulle n'a pas existé ... mais si je fais un rapide comparatif : je m'en sors terriblement mieux que la génération de mes grands parents (et c'est pas du Zola non plus quand on les écout(ai)ent, hein, eux aussi préféraient les 60' 70') en faisant des études peu inspirées et sans développer d'ambitions professionnelles particulières. Le simple fait de déménager aussi facilement, d'avoir un plus grand choix d'orientation pro, une liberté sexuelle, un accès a la culture facilitée (oui mea culpa j'ai même piraté il y a bien longtemps !) etc ... ça rend quand même globalement notre époque largement préférable à celles dont tu crois être nostalgique sans jamais l'avoir vécu ; pour un type lambda comme moi en tout cas.
Même si ça craint encore sur plein de points.

----------


## salakis

> Bonjour,
> 
> La sauvegarde des valeurs françaises, d'accord, mais se fait-elle manuellement ou via des checkpoints ? Permet-elle de zapper les cinématiques déjà vues lors d'un précédent chargement ?
> Et surtout (c'est ce qui risque de déterminer mon achat), est-elle compatible Steamcloud ?
> 
> Cordialement.

----------


## Anonyme1202

> J'avais pas vu le smiley d'immunité. Mille excuse à la famille!

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'avais pas vu le smiley d'immunité. Mille excuse à la famille!


Non mais c'est keulz hein. Il n'est déjà pas au point sur les valeurs des coordonnées GPS de la France.

----------


## salakis

> ça rend quand même globalement notre époque largement préférable à celles dont tu crois être nostalgique sans jamais l'avoir vécu ; pour un type lambda comme moi en tout cas.
> Même si ça craint encore sur plein de points.


Se faire opérer/retirer une dent dans les années 50/60...  ::unsure::

----------


## keulz

> Bonjour,
> 
> La sauvegarde des valeurs françaises, d'accord, mais se fait-elle manuellement ou via des checkpoints ? Permet-elle de zapper les cinématiques déjà vues lors d'un précédent chargement ?
> Et surtout (c'est ce qui risque de déterminer mon achat), est-elle compatible Steamcloud ?
> 
> Cordialement.


C'est par checkpoint.
Mais en fait, tu comprends vite que ça ne sert à rien de jouer RP en essayant de faire le bien, vu qu'au checkpoint on te demande de définir l'identité nationale, osef de ce que tu as fait avant, tu peux tout réécrire à ce moment là.

----------


## madgic

Il erre sur le forum.

 ::ninja:: 

Sinon c'est quand qu'on parle de l'orange à Noel ?

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> Non mais c'est keulz hein. Il n'est déjà pas au point sur les valeurs des coordonnées GPS de la France.


Surtout quand Keulz cause.... ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Pierce Inverarity

> Se faire opérer/retirer une dent dans les années 50/60...


ou même un foetus ...

----------


## Lancelot du lag

> ou même un foetus ...


Fallait pas tomber en cintre.

----------


## hilaire

> L'autre, il connait même pas la règle de base : 
> 
> "Ne pas croire ce qu'on lit sur internet, sauf si c'est à charge contre les musulmans. "


Bah si c'est Libération et France Bleu qui le disent, ça doit être vrai !  :;): 
Après les gars, vous êtes tous de la campagne (y'a pas de mal, c'est juste une question), à voir le monde par les jolies lunettes d'Uzul, où vous avez déjà foutu les pieds dans des coins du genre de Sevran ?
Sinon j'ai bossé dans les Yvelines dans ma jeunesse et, déjà il y a une vingtaine d'années, il y avait des coins très sympathiques à Mantes-la-Jolie, Trappes, Sartrouville, Chanteloup-les-Vignes où une jeune femme aurait trouvé délicieux d'aller prendre un verre. J'imagine que ça n'a pas trop du changer dont embarquez votre copine pour un petit reality-trek ! succès assuré, surtout si les trottoirs de son pas très larges !
Après je ne cible pas que les vegan, je ne suis pas raciste, j'ai aussi bossé dans une petite ville de Beauce  avec une grosse communauté guyanienne (pas de Guyane mais du Guyana) était implantée. Ils étaient tellement sympathiques que même les vegan en avaient peur ! J'y ai passé de très bonnes soirées ! 
Il y a aussi d'excellents moments à passer avec nos amis d'europe de l'est, avec une dédicace spéciale pour les kosovars et les géorgiens (il y eu une belle affaire franco-grecque récemment), de rudes gaillards qui ne demandent qu'à entendre parler d'inclusivité !

Sinon remarquable maitrise du point Godwin pendant 6 pages, dommage, un petit dérapage sur la fin  ::rolleyes:: 

EDIT : Merde vous balancez plus vite que je n'ai le temps de répondre, faut quand même que je bosse un peu en même temps, pour mettre de la soupe dans la marmite en fonte et acheter des sabots aux gamins !

----------


## Ruvon

Par contre on a pas su éviter le point : "Non mais y en a des biens".

----------


## LeLiquid

Quelqu'un pourrait lui faire plaisir et saisir une des 250 perches qu'il a tendu en 2 h ? 

Ça doit être terriblement décevant pour lui  ::cry::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Bah si c'est Libération et France Bleu qui le disent, ça doit être vrai !


Ah oui pardon j'oubliais que ce sont des médias à la solde du camp du bien. 

Si seulement on avait un organisme de certification des sources, ça nous aiderait bien à ne pas se faire enfumer comme des moutons.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Il a pas tort. Y a 75 ans, t'avais plein d'allemands aux bottes de cuir et en uniforme qui pouvaient se balader tranquille en banlieue. Et maintenant, plus un seul Kriminalinspektor, Sturmbannführer ou même Oberfeldwebel n'ose y mettre les pieds.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

Bon aller on arrête les conneries. Les deux intéressés se sont expliqués, donc on se passera d'un nouveau topic de l'actu.

----------

